# Writing > Short Story Sharing >  Write A Really Short Story In 50 Words Or Less

## mister_noel_y2k

It was carnival in Venice and everyone had on masks of demons.
Two people dressed as demons, a man and a woman, met and decided to go home together.
The man took off his mask. Now you, he said.
Im not wearing a mask she said and killed him. 

 :Banana:

----------


## mono

Interesting!
Okay, here goes . . .

Once upon a time a king and queen married and lived happily ever after.

----------


## amuse

my landlady's ex-husband had never given his key back. he let himself in and stared at me as i unknowingly showered. i was in utter shock as i saw his fingers extend themselves toward me. even more disbelievingly, i saw myself brain him with my hot curling iron seconds later.

----------


## Isagel

Brr... Scary stories. Mine is not horror, just something i wrote after work. And it´s 50 words! :

Five hours after her death I sign all the documents and put them in a red plastic cover. I enter the archive, and lacking a ritual I whisper her name, before sorting her file according to the numbers of her birthdate. I turn off the light, and lock the door.

----------


## Miss Darcy

I think I like Mono's best.  :Biggrin:  

They all have enormous impact though. That's just my favourite because it ends happily ever after.  :Wink:

----------


## baddad

We met at a party. We talked all night. We discussed existence. We talked about our lives, loves, hates. We couldn't seem to get enough of each other. We drew vast energy from each other. We drank some red wine. We kissed.The sun was coming up when we parted. (50)

----------


## Cassiopeia

She used to jump over puddles.

The rainwater would splash, and often, a smatter of mud would appear on the red galoshes she wore. When she jumped over those puddles, she flew, as one flies high in the sky, without any inhibition, or fear; a feeling of vertigo that surpassed the eagles.

----------


## Snukes

I forgot him at the train station. I should never have gone into the cafe, but the pastries looked so nice, and oh! those charming blue eyes... He was no longer there when I finally remembered. For a pair of blue eyes and an apricot strudel, tonight I sleep alone.

----------


## Nemi

Deleting because I want to enter them in a competition, just in case they get pissy about it being "previously published online"

----------


## Nemi

Deleting because I want to enter them in a competition, just in case they get pissy about it being "previously published online"

----------


## Helga

I am 80 years of age, but I haven't lived. Now I lay in the grass wondering why,why, why. Why didn't I love, play, laugh and cry. I did nothing. 

I look at the sky, I fly with the sparrow. I fall in the ocean and die. 

I lived.

----------


## mister_noel_y2k

nemi's stories are excellent.

kudos!  :Banana:

----------


## Scheherazade

Crawling, curling into a tiny ball as if she could face the life nomore. Shutting herself into a cocoon so that she didnt have to see the world and the world didnt see her anymore. Locked up in self-imposed imprisonment for a lifetime. Until until she was a butterfly.

----------


## Snukes

Jam and toast and fruit and tea, all laid out on a pretty little tray. Put a rose in a little vase. Take it up to the bedroom, but don't be too noisy. You haven't been this thoughtful in years! You're so smart. She'll never suspect a thing.

((What a great game!))

----------


## atiguhya padma

Her new house had a fireplace. She never used it. The logs remained untouched, ornamental. In her childhood, when the bombs dropped, many hid in the cellars. Until troops used flamethrowers to flush out the enemy. 

Only children and women there. 

The men had all perished on the battlefield.

----------


## atiguhya padma

She was reading Kenneth Tynans Diaries. Could you show me the way to Grantchester? I asked. Smiling she said 3 rows down, top shelf. Later, in her flat, during our fusion, her grand finale coincided with my flourish. Oh God I cried. Is there honey still for tea? she whispered.

----------


## atiguhya padma

He sat helplessly watching the monitor. Her heartbeat seemed to form a word: LIPS. He instinctively kissed her. Would she now awake from her coma? No change. He watched again. HEART it said. He kissed her soft breast. No change. Just before she flatlined, the monitor read I LOVE YOU.

----------


## Jay

AP, that's so nice... and sad... and nice... awww, poor them  :Frown: ... sequel? hapilly ever after? Fairy tale ending? I know, I'm silly, sue me, can't help it  :Blush:

----------


## Cassiopeia

It hurts so bad sometimes; it hurts so terribly, wretchedly bad that sometimes, she thinks she'd rather not have a heart at all. 

And so, she sits, watching as the world passes by, and inside, her heart is breaking into a million pieces.

But you'd never know.

----------


## Helga

I still have my old doll. I don't know why. I hug it, it comforts me. One eye is fallen out,and my dog bit of two fingers. It watches me. I read, it watches me. I undress, it watches me. I wonder what it's thinking?!

----------


## mono

Someone gave a homeless man a dollar bill; he spent the dollar on cigarettes; someone robbed the convenience store of the dollar bill; in his escape, the robber lost the dollar bill; it floated in the wind to a woman who gave it to her child; the child tore it in half.

----------


## Helga

I saw him today. As sweet as ever, he smiled at me.I blushed. I always do. I fell in love with him when I saw his eye's last week. Brown. Love at first sight. We had coffee, in a separet corner. We don't speak the same language.

----------


## Kilini

The edges of the black notebook are frayed and slightly torn, stained by the mundane occurrences of life. But it’s pretty. I kept it by my side religiously for a whole school year. 7th to 8th. I scribbled frenetic thoughts. I dabbled in poetry. I nibbled on elegance. Oh notebook. 

Exactly 50 words. B)

----------


## Helga

I read the news today, about a lucky man who made the grade. And though the news was rather sad. Well I just had to laugh I saw the photograph. He blew his mind out in a car. Hadn't noticed that the lights had changed.


(I kinda stole it, I had nothing)

----------


## Basil

_'This is a story with a trick beginning.' 

Your man put down his pen and considered the possibility that if he left this as the only sentence then his story would also have a trick ending._



"On the Art of the Short Story," Bernard MacLaverty

----------


## amuse

...she was in for a crime she hadn't committed. afraid she would go insane if she stayed, she befriended a rat. for her love, it chewed threw cement walls, enabling her to make her escape. the warden had the prison walls restructured with inner panes of glass.
her friend died.

----------


## lavendar1

Rounding the corner, he observed a classy blue convertible parked in front of his house. A round woman sat at the wheel. "You been around long?" he asked. Her lip curled, Billy Idol-like. "Only since I had my baby, you Irish jerk," was her round rejoinder.

----------


## Basil

I guess you could say his hour had come round at last, eh?  :Tongue:

----------


## atiguhya padma

Suddenly Death leapt off the page, its letters inflating, rotating. You sat in amazement as the word, forming a bodyshape, awkwardly ambled across to the dimmer switch, the stumps of H slowly turning down the light. The room darkened. It grew cold. You noticed the clock had stopped. Motionless silence.

----------


## amuse

her nephew hadn't appeared - strange: everyone else had before their birth. yet he was due any minute. her skin tingled; she whispered a prayer, never saw the truck run the red light...the next thing marsha knew, she was blind, slippery, and her sister was saying "my precious, precious son."

----------


## amuse

in the airdock a man asked me: "have you the time?" thank god i learned english when i was fifty.
"half past the second moon dark," i replied "and have you seen any of the crew from Lunarcha?
why did he rush off? and which galaxy am i in anyway?

----------


## RightHand

She lived alone in the house of her childhood, memories her companions. She read the paper at the table she had spilled milk on when she was three and allowed the dogs to sleep on the couch where she had lost her virginity at seventeen. The circle was nearly complete.

----------


## Dave

Holding the trophy aloft, he screamed to the crowd in a confident and victorious tone, I am your champion. The crowd roared with enthusiasm, then promptly stoned him to death.

----------


## ihrocks

The old woman fell asleep. The aged, creased, yellowed piece of paper slipped from her fingers to the floor where her cat batted it lazily in the late afternoon sun. The only words still legible: "I wish......."

The old woman died smiling.

----------


## Helga

The woman never cleaned her house. She lived in the dirt. Her cat's droppings all over the floor. Pretty soon she couldn't smell it anymore. She didn't care. Then a couple appeared at her door. They cleaned her house. The cat is happy, the woman hates the fresh smell.

----------


## Veritas

it stares
at me for many
weeks now.
eyepiercing
accusing
conveniently forgotten
making
me squirm
in disgust.
and with 
excruciating guilt
I try to
ignore
what with
apathetical
impossible
indifferent
impassibility
as one
hugely neglected
towering clump
slumps over
the rim of this
inncocent receptacle.
Laundry
waiting
to be ironed.

----------


## blp

The plastic bag had been there since I started. It took me six months to wonder what was in it, during which time Jane assiduously rejected me. I had just decided to look when she came in and suggested a drink. When the affair ended, the bag was gone.

----------


## Dreamer

Years ago, I had an intimate friend. Days passed and came between us. Once I saw her walking with a new friend hand in hand, she was happy and ignored my presence completely. Standing there, my eyes full of tears, I've learned how to forget those who don't deserve my love.

----------


## Taliesin

I am afraid of old books. They stare at me with their eyeless eyes, silently sussurating with their centurified pages as if they wanted to enhance me to some endless sleep. A silent and subtle death awaits them who fall a victim to them. 
The question is: "Am i suicidal?"


Fifty words.
Nice game.

----------


## Nightshade

It was a Saturday, sunny, perfect shopping weather. Suddenly there was a scream. Crowds rushed to help. They found a body that had been battered beyond recognition with a charity collection box. A woman covered in blood stood calmly by the body all she would say is;
Never make excuses.


 :Smash:   :Biggrin: 
50

----------


## atiguhya padma

One day the rippling waves of sea will smile upon the mackerel sky. The golden fields of corn will dance with the windswept trees in a summer waltz. A tune will echo through the air, and soprano voices will go arm in arm with baritone. Love will unite us all.

----------


## Monica

> One day the rippling waves of sea will smile upon the mackerel sky. The golden fields of corn will dance with the windswept trees in a summer waltz. A tune will echo through the air, and soprano voices will go arm in arm with baritone. Love will unite us all.



I like this one very much  :Nod:  The shortest comment would be  :Banana:

----------


## Nerd

You could have set your watch by her. Every day at 3.03 the little girl with chestnut pigtails would ride around the court in cockamamie circles until uncouth barks lured her back inside. Once, she didnt show up to ride around the pavement. Three years later, I still wait for her picture on the milk carton.

----------


## atiguhya padma

Too embarrassed to buy one herself, I ordered it by post. She had a fit, signing for it. Never be able to speak to the postman again. What if it had gone to a neighbour!?! Hours ago she locked herself in the bedroom with it. Still moaning. 

A big mistake.

----------


## Isagel

Somehow I do not think that this short story is about books . Still giggling.

----------


## atiguhya padma

Thanks, Isagel. Glad it made you laugh :Smile:

----------


## amirah_almas

Maria could hear the footsteps behind her as she walked home in the dark street. Her heart was racing and she started to panic . As she increased her walking pace, she could hear the footsteps coming closer. She tried to run when a familiar voice cried out "Bellisimo Maria" She recognised the voice. It was her brother Felipe.  :Wave:

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Raul agonized over his problem. Was it a problem? He thought to himself. Yes of course it is, don't be an idiot. He paced around the apartment, he began to get sick to sick to his stomach. She is an angel. "Only fools rush in."

----------


## bestseller

I looked down at my new shoes, shined for the first day of my new career. My father's words of hard work rung true. I was to be all that I could be as a proffesional. I looked through the window and said, "Would you like fries with that?"

----------


## Helga

He didn't come. I was waiting all day, well until I went to work. he told me that he would be there. When he's working, he dosen't know that I'm watching him. so beautiful and strong. But today, he never showed up. I wonder if I'll ever see him again.

----------


## Golding15BF

A man took to the appeals of archery and soon decided to become an archer.
His first words as an archer were "Oh dear"
Why did he say this?
He had missed the target and shot his foot instead.

Completely on impulse. Please, tear it apart.

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Bill sat up, exhaaaaaausted. He could hardly breathe he was so tired. His vision was blurry. He thought about the way he had looked at her, and how he had said all the wrong things. Then he started to become depressed about it, and went back to bed. It was still night.

----------


## sir_alex

As the flaxen swan tore the princess from the grasp of the handsome prince, a gasp escaped his mouth.
"No!" he yelled, and leaped after her, only to fall into the fiery crater of the volcano...
Yet the swan kept flying, carrying the sobbing princess to who-knows-where...

----------


## lavendar1

That little patch of ground in front of the trailer was for her flowers, godd**m it! And for those herbs people used to make teas. Still, he parked that truck there and threw up the hood like it was a flag, surrendering them to squalor. She had it towed away.

----------


## blp

Later he turned up in Arles, making a blurry, colour saturated film. He had a tastefully bruised look, as if he'd caught flack from a fistfight between Van Gogh and Gaugin. Perhaps he had. In the evenings, drunk, he seemed to go somewhere vaguer, more blotchy, a little nuts.

----------


## amuse

she could not get enough: she moved to france to glory in the freshest wheels she could find. she bathed in cheese, talked in cheese, slept in cheese, made love in cheese. years later, her world-class offspring were sold at black-market prices during holidays.

----------


## NNoah3

I do not regret anything of what I have done in my entire life. Only you my little child, have the power to choose the way in which you want to live your life. You must to be sure of that is the right choice, because once that you have done it nobody is going to live it for you. These were his last words before dying.

----------


## blp

It was odd to see him in real reality, not just reality TV. When I came back from getting lunch he was there again and I decided to speak to him. I'm sorry you were evicted, I said, I loved your remarks on philosophy.

----------


## Rachy

I knew I should have gone. I found out later that if I had have met him, I would most probably be dead. I knew there was going to be some benefit of meeting this man in which I had recieved his number from a phonebox. I should have gone.

----------


## adilyoussef

Two steps ramained but he could not walk. He'd been shot and walked a long distance just to inform her of the danger. No more, he knew it was the end. His hand on his stomach and his eyes looking at the sky, he stayed there. Then evrything faded.

----------


## blp

I lived at the amusement park then. The price of admission was to take a close look at yourself in a dusty mirror. The hearse ride was always popular. People got on it as if they couldn't help themselves.

----------


## Isagel

I really love your short stories , blp. They remind me of some of Bradburys good stories. They have the same feeling , like something living just at the borderline of myths and fairytales. 

Now I have to take a look at your other posts. Perhaps you have written poetry as well. To qoute the great one. " This might be the beginning of a beautiful friendship"

----------


## atiguhya padma

I remember Bruges in an odoriferous way: the ponies carrying passengers across the city; the waffle houses; the canals lit up at night; the chocolate displayed in open windows. As for taste, all I remember, is your kiss, and the faintest flavour of the finest wine.

----------


## blp

> I really love your short stories , blp. They remind me of some of Bradburys good stories. They have the same feeling , like something living just at the borderline of myths and fairytales. 
> 
> Now I have to take a look at your other posts. Perhaps you have written poetry as well. To qoute the great one. " This might be the beginning of a beautiful friendship"


Thanks! There's a long poem by me on the second page of personal poetry and it's had no comments, so feedback would be much appreciated.

P.S. I guess you mean Ray Bradbury, not Malcolm. Might go have a look. Haven't read anything by him since Dandelion Wine when I was 12 (a long time ago)

----------


## Isagel

Yes, I meant Ray Bradbury. Haven´t read anything by Malcolm Bradbury.

----------


## adilyoussef

Taking a sip from my bottle of water, I gazed at the screen. Her eyes are shining and are deep blue. No I heve to forget her, to take her out of my mind. Oh! How can any one forget his mother although she is dead now.

----------


## Rachy

Jane tapped her pencil against her lips, she had been sitting over her paper for hours now and still nothing had come out, she was almost in tears with frustration when she looked up at the man standing above her.

----------


## Rachy

Holly looked at Jonny, she had no idea that this was going to be the last time she would ever see him, she smiled as he opened his lips to speak, "I have something to tell you!"

----------


## Johnny Odd

It has a terrible affect on one's morrale, being dead. It's just no fun. Espescially if one died in the same manner as me. I mean, when you think about it seriously it was a horrible way to die - but on face value, well.... being squashed by a hormonal cow just isn't a cool is it.

(just over 50)
**I actually knew a woman who died this way!**

----------


## nickelsilver

> It has a terrible affect on one's morrale, being dead. It's just no fun. Espescially if one died in the same manner as me. I mean, when you think about it seriously it was a horrible way to die - but on face value, well.... being squashed by a hormonal cow just isn't a cool is it.
> 
> (just over 50)
> **I actually knew a woman who died this way!**


Squashed by a hormonal cow? that really happened? I guess it did. My mini-story did, too:

Richards back in town. Hes been in the desert for five years looking for the Lost Dutchman mine. Apparently he didnt find it. I asked how he survived in the desert. He said he survived off the land and ate coyotes. I asked if coyote tasted like chicken. He said it tasted just like dog.
 :Eek:

----------


## blp

She was coming over the hill with a dog on a leash. I noticed with interest that the dog was a plastic one with wheels. In a few months everyone had them. There were plastic dogs on the covers of all the magazines.

----------


## rachel

Holding my still warm croissant I smile as I sit down on the bench to wait for the bus.
I imagine how the first bite will taste and as I open my carefully lipsticked mouth the bus comes and I cough and drop the croissant.The day seems dull.

"The comedy of man survives the tragedy of man" G.K.Chesterton

----------


## Chava

Taps her fingers across the poignant café table. Raised her eyes to the poster advertising "Dent's - a real good toothpaste" she spots the reflection, get's up and runs. She spilled the glass.

----------


## Rachy

I took the small objects in my hand and smiled. I had been trying to get these for so long and now I finally had them. I couldn't have been any happier as I grabbed a glass of water, popped the objects into my mouth and swallowed them down. I was dead before my head even touched the floor.

----------


## Rachy

Sorry just a bit over 50 there! Woops.

----------


## blp

I bet you could get it down to fifty with some cutting.

----------


## Psycheinaboat

Elizabeth stared at Jimmy as if she could not see him, and walked away.

Jimmy wished he could be a fly on the wall of her brain; witness her thoughts, her motivations, see through her eyes. 

Jimmy did not want to control her, but observe her from the inside out.

(Aha! Fifty words exactly. This is fun!)

----------


## Nightshade

The miracle drifted gently downwards, beautifully shaped. A little boy in red wellingtons and a yellow mac tried to catch it- it escaped. Eventually it landed on the sidewalk to disapeare for ever under a trampling of busy feet. Nobody but the little ever noticed it.

----------


## alexstar

we can expand our imagination through this sentence，
just add my own dreams to the sentence and make a story my own!

 :Wink:  




> Interesting!
> Okay, here goes . . .
> 
> Once upon a time a king and queen married and lived happily ever after.

----------


## elissa

I went to see a man today; they said he is wise.
He told me of all things, and we discoursed until dawn.
It came time to retire, and I said come with me, lead others to truth.
He said no I cannot.

Without courage wisdom bears no fruit.
He wasn't so wise.



hm just over.

----------


## lavendar1

The gray sky hung heavy with the threat of rain. There would be no rain, but _the threat_, of course, would remain. He continued to the crossroads, taking a left, not a right, and rolled instead into something unexpected -- Sunday morning.

----------


## elissa

In Paris you smoked cigarrettes with the artists. They wore berets; you didn't. You danced with the locals. Swing. You prayed with the sinners, and you bathed with the gods. 
But you ate alone.

----------


## Rachy

Georgina kissed her fathers cheek as she let go of his old hand and laid her head on his chest as he hugged her. The slow drumming of his heart brought comfort to her as she had almost lost him once due to that same heart.

----------


## PistisSophia

It was December and the snow was covered with blood. It was all I could do to keep any resemblance of balance. What world had I entered; the world of the sick and diseased? What was happening to me. This I will never know, for the best kept secrets are those kept from oneself.

----------


## elissa

I broke the routine and came in late one night, and I saw that she had been drinking. It was an accident. She wailed at me with desperation in her voice that only a drunk can so well achieve. 
You presume I'll always be here waiting.
I've brought you dinner.

----------


## samercury

The fireflies lit up the night. She sat there on the wet grass, smiling to herself. A passerby would have thought that she was dead and would have called the authorities. She wasnt dead. She was lost inside herself looking for an answer that wouldnt come because it was in the past and she was here- looking for it.

That wasn't over 50... was it?

----------


## Rachy

I met him online. How pathetic does that sound? But this was different. We met and I loved every thing about him. The way his mouth moved, the way he stroked the top of my ear, the way he kissed me. I love him.

----------


## samercury

The cat stepped into the street, thinking. Things had changed so much since the last time she was here 5000 years ago. He still remembered the last time when Boy took him to the Nile River. While coming home, he was drowned in the deep river, never to be seen again. Now, he was back, and ready for revenge.

----------


## Pensive

Amjad was a wood cutter. He was a honest man. One day he accidently dropped his hammer into the sea. An angel came and went into the sea to find Amjad's hammer. Atlast he found it and another hammer of gold too. He gave both of the hammers to Amjad because he was honest. After that Amjad lived happily with his hammers...

----------


## Pensive

All of you have done a good job. Yours is very good samecury.
Rachy's story is very funny...lol.

----------


## Nightshade

Softly does the wind blow through the skelton of this old house. The trees lean away as if to put the slightest space between them would make a differance.
At night you hear them wondering, crying-souls those lost and those wishing that they were.

----------


## samercury

"A mouse, my kingdom for a mouse"- Those were the first words that the Cat heard as he stepped outside the alley. Things really had changed if a cat would go so low just to get food. Yes things had changed. Despite being scared out of his mind at the thought of being eaten by the maniac, Cat had to ask:" Who the hay are you"

----------


## litlover

Two young lovers carved their intials on a tree. Year on year it grew; high and straight. Storms beat it, snow bowed it, rain lashed it but Sun, the warming Sun smiled brightly upon it till it became the tallest, strongest tree. The initials grew old high in the boughs.

----------


## Rachy

> Rachy's story is very funny...lol.


Hehe. How comes you think that?

----------


## Darlin

No story here only accolades! From page 1 to 7 these little drabbles are so very good. Many are quite brilliant and quite a lot gave me unexpected laughs. You're all very talented!

----------


## samercury

"Who am I?" asked the gray cat "You mean, you haven't heard of the story of the last surviving cat on the planet??? I am absolutely astounded. Oh well what would you except from youngsters- no respect at all" Cat stood there, jaw hanging, thinking that this cat needed to go to a vet. Deciding to advise him as to where to get his head fixed, Cat said: "Pardon me sir, but again I would like to ask for your name"

----------


## YellowCrayola

"I loved him dearly. The way he talked, the way he acted, the way he moved... in all his splendor and glory. Suddenly, he was gone. The sky was weeping, the wind wailing. Never has there been so much sorrow."

----------


## samercury

"Pick a card any card! and I'll guess it correctly" said the funny-looking man in the cape. "Mom, what are we doing here?" she asked because this was the first time they had gone somewhere by themselves. "Don't worry dear, we're running away from the police." "why mom?" "Because I killed your father" she replied, then laughted.

----------


## samercury

"Welcome to the Enchanted Forest tutorial everyone!!!! Here, we'll teach you everything you need to know to come out of an enchanted forest alive. The first and most important rule is: DON"T EAT ANYTHING especially if it looks delicious- remember Hansel and Gretel?- if you eat something, you won't know what might happen"

----------


## Rachy

Everytime I looked at him I got butterflies in my stomach. Everything about him amazed me! Even when he wasn't there I couldn't help but smile. My friends didn't know what was going on, but I couldn't help it, he had made me so happy!

----------


## Darlin

He fell for her instantly. She was driving through. They only shared a look. It changed his life. He wanted to go after her but what if he missed her at the junction? He considered his options; decided shed return as most did. Forty years later he was still waiting.

----------


## Nightshade

They say that if you sat long enough on this particular corner you would see everyone you had ever known and everyone you would everwish to. what he saw as the truck hurdled towards him we will never know.

----------


## B-Mental

There once was a boy with a really long signature. One day his friends asked if he would shorten it. The boy felt hurt. This made his friends sad. Finally the boy decided to shorten his signature, and they all live happily ever after. Tah Dah!

----------


## Darlin

She sat doodling during the staff meeting, voices a dull background noise as she wondered what to do over the weekend. Shortly people rose forming two lines. Confused, she joined the shortest line, received a hand shake and best wishes in her new job search. Plans for tomorrow  job search.

----------


## lavendar1

She wanted to wash her hair but he wouldn't let her.

"Baby, you're fine just like you are," he said, reaching for her shiny tresses. When he connected, he reconsidered. _"Go a head,"_  he said. _"Wash away."_

She got into the shower. He watched _Dirty Harry_.

----------


## Rachy

I weaved the fork in and out of my fingers as I looked at my food. I had lost my appetite over the last few days and I didn't know why. As the door opened I looked up, it was her!

----------


## Rachy

> They say that if you sat long enough on this particular corner you would see everyone you had ever known and everyone you would everwish to. what he saw as the truck hurdled towards him we will never know.



This is **FAB** Hehe. I love it!

----------


## Darlin

Hot breath upon my cheek, a gentle touch upon my brow. A dream? I sleep but feel so alive as someone, something hovers above me wanting, needing me  so much that I too need, need beyond expression. I sigh as his teeth sink into my throat and then I scream.

----------


## blp

'The people are disappointing', she said, clinking her drink, sitting down in the semi darkness. Her English still wasn't that good. 'Do you mean disappointing or disappointed?' I said. She looked at me wanly, then turned so her face was in shadow. Its no matter', she said.

----------


## samercury

" We'll make you powerful. You will rule the world at our side and everyone will obey your wishes." That's what the little green man said. It sounded tempting...until I asked for the price that is. "Oh nothing" he answered "Just give us your life and soul. Oh and if you turn super evil, dont blame us"

----------


## Darlin

Impossible but true. A woman whose words were like lyrics, her heart was so full of love. No anger, no hate in her. She suffered, she struggled but always love prevailed. Giving love in a world without love. She believed in God. I hope I see her in the End.

----------


## blp

'I shore am gonna miss you', said Huck, 'You set on goin'?' 'I gots me another job', Jim replied, 'Fella named Kurtz. It's river work, same as dis. I don't speck it to be much different from what I know.'

----------


## PistisSophia

He said that I was nothing but a trollop who was full of cheap theatrics. He said that I was a drama queen extraordinaire. I walked out the door, leaving this mad dog to froth in the corner, all by himself, that mad dog that he is. And, give him a bottle of Tullamore Dew to find peace with, but not me.

----------


## Nightshade

It grows like a storm. THe bubbling boiling anger. One minute its fine and the next BANG Youve lost it. This is the only explanation I have for waking up covered in blood.

----------


## blp

this one's dead on fifty:

I remembered her troubled look, how sexy it seemed. Since then Ive come to agree with sex, I mean (silly billy) Freud: everything is about sex; ergo troubled means trouble. Call me, she said as I left and I lied that I would. That troubled look again. Not so sexy.

----------


## el01ks

The first thing her parents saw when they forced open Sara's room was a misshapen, bloody coathanger. Staining the carpet and the rug from holiday. She was in the corner, curled up in a ball with tearstains on her now frozen face. How could they bear the shame?

----------


## starrwriter

I arrived twenty minutes late for our rendezvous at a seaside park near the old hotel. Allison forgave me sweetly with a kiss. I fell into a trance gazing at the image of the sunset reflected in her hazel eyes as she spoke. I felt exquisitely lost in her words.

----------


## Darlin

They get off the plane stunned and dazed, slot machines gleaming, following the crowd through the doors and out into the brisk or heated air. Rows and rows of people and like lemmings they join the multitude waiting for *me*, taxi driver and gate keeper to hell or rather Vegas.

----------


## RusSpencer

Ambrose Bierce is echoing a theme of "Fahrenheit 451." Society had become obsessed with sound for the mere sake of sound. Television and "seashell radios" had taken over the brains of society, and few could remember when people read books. Making music rather then listening to it means that one's mind is in control. Society used its own carefully selected music to control the minds of the people. The only purpose of firemen in Fahrenheit 451 was to set fires (fireproofing had long ago rendered firemen obsolete for their original purpose), not extinguish them--fires that burned homes and their occupants who illegally possessed books--outlawed half a century earlier by a despotic society that saw them as a threat to law and order.

In today's society we have a similar situation; however, we do not suffer from a lack of books, but a surfeit of them--books published mostly by the big corporate publishers who can make any one of them a "best seller" simply by declaring it to be such and then investing the money to market it and make the "best seller" label self-fulfilling. Books by the major corporations are mostly _politically correct_, and do not broach such subjects as illegal immigration (except from a politically correct, i.e., advocating an _open borders_ viewpoint), in contrast with my _The Naked Twilight_. I am referring, of course, to literary works of fiction that make social statements, not nonfiction, such as Michelle Malkin's --a book based solely on research (with no empirical knowledge of her subject), _Invasion_. Writers, going all the way back to Chaucer, followed by Cervantes, Shakespeare and in more recent years, Hesse, Camus and Sartre have proved that philosophical questions can best be imparted by "showing" in a good fictional story, rather than by being "told" in a nonfiction book that is often simply based on copied and pasted URLs in these days and times. 

In Bradbury's novel, _Fahrenheit 451_, note:

"..._Now let's take up the minorities in our civilization, shall we? Bigger the population, the more minorities. Don't step on the toes of the dog lovers, the cat lovers, doctors, lawyers, merchants, chiefs, Mormons, Baptists, Unitarians, second-generation Chinese, Swedes, Italians, Germans, Texans, Brooklynites, Irishmen, people from Oregon or Mexico...Authors full of evil thoughts, lock up your typewriters...the public knowing what it wanted, spinning happily, let the comic books survive...you are allowed to read the comics, the good old confessions, or trade journals_..."
(Page 57-58 of the 50th Anniversary Edition paperback.)

On October 20, a week ago, the Associated Press published an article titled _Authors, now publishers, sue Google over scanning plans_. The Writer's Guild (about 8,000 writers) joined the major publishers in suing Google for its plans to scan and index books for the Internet. They are very worried about authors (like myself) who make their works available for a very low price and would allow Google to publish excerpts along with the indexes. It's all about monopoly and control--yes, even mind control by the globalists, like Rupert Murdoch, and others who own the major publishing companies. His "Da Vinci Code" is the most daring work to come out of Harper-Collins in a long time, but it does not really explore any new perspectives on Christianity that hasn't already been explored eons ago.

I became jaded as a writer about thirty years ago and only recently became rejuvenated by "print-on-demand" publishing. Digitalized manuscripts and laser printed books are every bit as good in quality as the conventional-published ones. They are indeed a threat to the establishment's control of the written word. It is just another kind of censorship, if they manage to suppress Google and their fairness to writers like me who dare deviate from the status quo.

----------


## blp

Whatever the rights or wrongs of your opinion, RusSpencer, you're in the wrong thread. This one's for short stories of fifty words or less. You might want to start a thread of your own.

----------


## Rachy

My head hurt. It had been pounding for days. I couldn't figure out why it was, but I knew it was bad, I used to get this kind of pain when I was younger, when they had found a brain tumor, and then removed it...What was happening?

----------


## atiguhya padma

Hed an unusual gift for foretelling deaths. Not whom, but when: exact date, approximate time. Like when Auntie May was run over by a bus; and cousin Gerald who drowned. Midsummer Day 3pm. Waiting for the news. Strange this chill and how the light is slowly fading, he thought.

----------


## Kyuyi

Everyone hates Potty. Everyone calls him a monster. They sticked an 'Ugly Monster' note behind his back when the teacher isn't looking. They call him horrible names. Potty always comes to me and complained sadly to me. All those horrible names they called him are not true. Potty is a good friend, and kind. And i'm the only one who understands him. Why? Because I'm Potty's second head.  :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Ollie stood in the wilderness, pondering just how he'd got there. A Rope Arrow took him to the forest canopy, where he looked around in awe of the landscape before him. Steal from the rich, give to the poor...time travel was fun.

----------


## Weeping Willow

As darkness came, she brought with her all the fears.. they had so many colors.. red, grey, purple, pink.. and all that was left for me was to sit alone in the corner and hug my little black soul.

----------


## imaditzyreader

They sat together on the subway. She turned to him and said, I cant stand this any longer. He turned to her with a tear in his eye, "Honey, I just bought us to tickets to paradise." With that he took out his gun and shot them both.  :Frown:

----------


## Weeping Willow

* The last thing i remember was falling down the stairs.
she looked at me and said, Hello are you ok?
I looked back and said, i guess, Who are you? 
Oh i'm just here to take you.
Take my where?
I looked at her ankh and started to cry....

----------


## samercury

The only thing she remembered was the bird. Tall, grey and yellow-eyed, it pecked the little fingers one after the other. It made her sick to witness this, but there was nothing she could do. She wished that it was just another nightmare that she could wake up from and never remember again.

----------


## samercury

At times like this, she wished she could cut her overwhelming happiness into small pieces- like chocolate. Pack them up like Christmas presents, eat some of it and save the rest for the bad times- the times of extreme sadness that ended up as breakdowns. The times when she cried.

----------


## Riesa

Hey! she yelled at the old man on the bike riding right past her bathroom window. He just kept on going as if he heard nothing that she said. With a catch of her breath she watched as he plowed straight into the bougainvillea, fell and lay prone on the ground.

----------


## Charles Darnay

I came to know him as my friend. Together we explored the mind, peering into realities that cannot have previously been imagined. And we grew together, spending years together. And we returned to the world of community conversing in high spirits about the purity of life  and pitying the masses who call us mad!

----------


## starrwriter

> Hey! she yelled at the old man on the bike riding right past her bathroom window. He just kept on going as if he heard nothing that she said. With a catch of her breath she watched as he plowed straight into the bougainvillea, fell and lay prone on the ground.


That was mean, Riesa. And I don't ride bicycles.

----------


## Riesa

how did you know, Doggy?

----------


## Riesa

The police are as likely to be able to deal with a dead man in my bougainvillea as anyone. His skin stretched taut over his facial bones, and she saw that he once had been a handsome man. What the hell was he doing on a BIKE? Crazy, most likely.

----------


## Weeping Willow

Time pased slowly by as i looked from my spot at the garden to see what was going on with the old man that had just rode his bicycle to the bougainvillea.
It was not a pretty sight.

----------


## Riesa

I once went through a magic door. I didnt realize how magic until I tried to come back. Absolutely everything was different. My blues were suddenly gray, and my pinks had turned orange. I must say, I went right back through and I haven't come back yet.

----------


## Virgil

Charlie came to that magic door, but was afraid. He stuck his foot over the threshold, and felt nothing. He inched his body closer. He swallowed, then stuck his head through. As if the room were spun upside down, he was pulled in, tumbled around, and found himself on the floor.

----------


## Weeping Willow

*BLaCk and WhItE*

Once they were all gone, no one was left but me.
And i knew deep inside me i had all of them as part of my being.
All exept him.

----------


## Whimsican

A woman robed in an absinthe green was strolling down a cobblestone street
A gentleman in port red caught her eye, winking suggestivly. 
"Do we not make such a pair?" 
"Aye, fine sir, and as we walk we color the cheeks of the commonfolk."

----------


## Nightshade

The snow was melting as the woman hurried through the streets. Had she to stop and reflect she might have thought it the color of sullied innocence. But she didnt so she didnt, rushing past another one of natures little treasures.

----------


## Virgil

> The snow was melting as the woman hurried through the streets. Had she to stop and reflect she might have thought it the color of sullied innocence. But she didnt so she didnt, rushing past another one of natures little treasures.


She had to get her Christmas shopping done. She rushed over to the department store, feet splashing and kicking slush. Up the escalator she she went to the men's clothing section. She picked a tie with snow flakes falling and thought, "Gee art reflects reality."

----------


## samercury

Crossing the street like he does every day. Going out to meet his friends. Just had an argument with his mom, but theres nothing that cant be fixed, right? Walking on the crosswalk, when all of a sudden, his world comes to an end. Splat, goodbye, see you mom, see you dad.

----------


## Transuranic

I type like a maniac, so it created no small irritation when my space bar began to intermittently fail. A stupid, inert key. Theresnotmuchyoucandowithoutspaces. I finally shipped my computer back to the manufacturer, and I got it back out today. I am happy to report that everything seems to be

----------


## Nightshade

> She had to get her Christmas shopping done. She rushed over to the department store, feet splashing and kicking slush. Up the escalator she she went to the men's clothing section. She picked a tie with snow flakes falling and thought, "Gee art reflects reality."


suprisingly close to the original ending of my little story  :Biggrin:

----------


## lavendar1

She was an annoyance -- like the uneven fingernail that had unexpectedly scratched his face yesterday, leaving a mark to mock him every time he looked in a mirror. Still, fingernails could be clipped and their collateral damages would soon fade. His face unfolded into a smile at the thought.

----------


## Riesa

Their mother's blatant preference for his brother had caused unbearable envy to fester since childhood. How he had hated! With a force that had carried him far in life. Now holding his overdosed brother at the end of his life, he thought how a mother's misguided love could ruin. A child so spoiled, becomes excessive. And the envy fell away, and he loved him.

----------


## samercury

They said that when you're dying, you see your entire life passing through your mind. They were wrong, the only thing she saw was the purple balloon that she had been chasing just a few minutes ago. As she fell, she only had one thought left: Why was it running away from her? Then, she laid, dead.

----------


## Virgil

> suprisingly close to the original ending of my little story


I had started from the ending of your story. Mine was a continuation.  :Wink:

----------


## Virgil

> They said that when you're dying, you see your entire life passing through your mind. They were wrong, the only thing she saw was the purple balloon that she had been chasing just a few minutes ago. As she fell, she only had one thought left: Why was it running away from her? Then, she laid, dead.


Morbid again? How about I continue from your ending? Here goes...

The policeman who found her body remarked that her face had gone purple before she died, the same color as the balloon. He picked up the balloon and put it beside her face and observed that the face was of a darker shade than the balloon. He opened her mouth, stuck his index finger to the back of her throat, and found she had choked on a plastic toy egg. "Tut, tut," he sighed.

----------


## samercury

Virgil,that wasn't morbid

----------


## Virgil

> Virgil,that wasn't morbid


Well you had her die, and all she was doing was chasing a purple balloon.
I'm only teasing. I've come to the point with you, that if it could possibly be seen as morbid, I'm going to say so. Only poking fun.  :Brow:

----------


## aequitas

He accidentally bites my lip when the phone rings again. She's drunk and afraid he doesn't love her anymore. 

"I have to go. I'll call you tomorrow." 

I say okay (it isn't).

His hand grabs the wall, trying to stay inside as he leaves, but he's already out the door.

----------


## Nightshade

> I had started from the ending of your story. Mine was a continuation.


No I was thinking about that story when I originally made it up to amuse my sisters when I was 8, well to amuse me too.
I changed it alot for here but it still reminds me of that old one  :Biggrin:

----------


## lavendar1

_Stop looking at me._ 
_I'm not looking at you._ 
_I know your type -- ogling women in public places. You ought to be ashamed._ 
_Are you nuts? When was the last time you looked in the mirror?_ 

He exited at the next stop and went to confession.
Later, she bought a new mirror.

----------


## lavendar1

Can I write two? I'm in a writing mood...

Errors would be made, of course. But it was the _hunt_ that signified, he knew. In the heart of every man, of every woman, there was a lust, that when indulged, destroyed. And if he could correctly calculate it and then generously offer it to each unsuspecting soul -- eventually...bullseye!

----------


## RobinHood3000

The superheroes sat in their abandoned warehouse, sparring in the combat training center with unmitigated fury. A klaxon suddenly went offone warrior rushed to the command center, nodded to his partners. A car, a plane, and a jetpack rocketed out of the building. Destination: downtown.

----------


## samercury

> Well you had her die, and all she was doing was chasing a purple balloon.
> I'm only teasing. I've come to the point with you, that if it could possibly be seen as morbid, I'm going to say so. Only poking fun.


 :Tongue: 

She was in a hole, a deep one. She couldn't breathe, couldn't see. It felt as if she were under water. No one was there
"Where?" she heard a voice. She wanted out, wanted to go back home and take back what she had said. She couldn't...
"I'm sorry mom, sorry dad"

----------


## Virgil

Sounds like the scene from Silence of the Lambs!

----------


## Weeping Willow

> The superheroes sat in their abandoned warehouse, sparring in the combat training center with unmitigated fury. A klaxon suddenly went offone warrior rushed to the command center, nodded to his partners. A car, a plane, and a jetpack rocketed out of the building. Destination: downtown.


 :Smile: .. feels like a chapter from the Watchman...

----------


## RobinHood3000

"Watchman?" Elucidation, please!

----------


## Weeping Willow

It is a comics. talking about super heroes...

taken from Amazon.com
Has any comic been as acclaimed as Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons' Watchmen? Possibly only Frank Miller's The Dark Knight Returns, but Watchmen remains the critics' favorite. Why? Because Moore is a better writer, and Watchmen a more complex and dark and literate creation than Miller's fantastic, subversive take on the Batman myth. Moore, renowned for many other of the genre's finest creations (Saga of the Swamp Thing, V for Vendetta, and From Hell, with Eddie Campbell) first put out Watchmen in 12 issues for DC in 1986-87. It won a comic award at the time (the 1987 Jack Kirby Comics Industry Awards for Best Writer/Artist combination) and has continued to gather praise since.

The story concerns a group called the Crimebusters and a plot to kill and discredit them. Moore's characterization is as sophisticated as any novel's. Importantly the costumes do not get in the way of the storytelling; rather they allow Moore to investigate issues of power and control--indeed it was Watchmen, and to a lesser extent Dark Knight, that propelled the comic genre forward, making "adult" comics a reality. The artwork of Gibbons (best known for 2000AD's Rogue Trooper and DC's Green Lantern) is very fine too, echoing Moore's paranoid mood perfectly throughout. Packed with symbolism, some of the overlying themes (arms control, nuclear threat, vigilantes) have dated but the intelligent social and political commentary, the structure of the story itself, its intertextuality (chapters appended with excerpts from other "works" and "studies" on Moore's characters, or with excerpts from another comic book being read by a child within the story), the finepace of the writing and its humanity mean that Watchmen more than stands up--it keeps its crown as the best the genre has yet produced. --Mark Thwaite

Oh...
I think it is one of the best i ever read..

----------


## RobinHood3000

Okay, that's what I thought, I wasn't sure. I only read one brief anecdote from the Watchmen, and that was because Green Arrow's mug on the cover caught my eye in the library.

Thanks for the kind comparison--incidentally, the three characters in that brief little snippet are intended to be a focus for a graphic novel I'm planning  :Biggrin: .

----------


## Weeping Willow

No problam.... you should look for it if you have the time.

Oh cool.... i tried so many times to draw comics.. but my drawing skills aint that good..
any how good luck.. i'll hope i'll have the chance to read it.  :Smile:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Hehe--I'm not very good at drawing either, though when I started work on it, I tried. After two covers and 2 and a half pages, I restricted myself to just writing the comics rather than trying to do the inking/shading/pencilling myself. Borrowed a book by Dennis O'Neil from the library on writing comics to get myself started.

----------


## Weeping Willow

cool...
sound interstaing.. i have one on drawing by an Israely comics .. maker.. but it aint that good,,,

----------


## Anon22

Sounds interesting... though... comics never really caught my eye. I prefer books and writing normally. I always set aside what I write(which is not a lot) from what I draw(which is also not a lot). Anyhow... I have already posted my short story in another thread. Turned out to be longer than I expected.

----------


## samercury

She's sitting in a corner, crying. She has never been this scared in her life. She could remember her mother saying that crying was never the solution, but she didn't know what else to do. Suddenly, she heard the voice, calling out to her again. Her nightmare was becoming real.

----------


## lavendar1

An angel held the wish cards before me.

"Pick three." (luminously)

All I could think of was a nursery rhyme:

_One for my master_ 
_One for my dame_ 
_One for the little boy who lives down the lane._ 

"These three." (intuitively)

The angel vanished, leaving...money, love, life - forever.

----------


## Riesa

Snoring, snoring, until the morning
.....p
...U

......D
........O
.........W
...........N

.....P
...U
with every breath, she must turn the volume up on Dateline. Why must it be so? What kind of God would create snoring? I believe it is to torture the awaker sex. Note to self: buy ear foam.

----------


## Bluebiird

*50 words exactly.

And then, to her surprise, the alligator egg hatched. But the baby wasnt an alligator. It unfolded a pair of tiny wings and looked at her, coughing a spark that set her sleeve on fire. Putting the flame out, she realised that this was no alligator. It was a dragon*

----------


## lavendar1

"Knowledge," he said (strategically raising an eyebrow) -- "wasn't _that_  what Adam and Eve pursued and obtained in the Garden of Eden?"

"You fool," she said (looking _down_ on him), "there _is_ no Adam and Eve, no Garden of Eden. They're *figurative*, not *literal*."

"What of knowledge, then?"

"I don't know."

----------


## lavendar1

Having finally put away the holiday decorations, he sat in the room that seemed suddenly cold. Ghosts of seasons past then passed before him. Next year would be different, he decided -- less sparkle, more substance. He'd light more candles.

The door squeaked angrily at him when he closed it.

----------


## Riesa

Saturday, seated on a pine bench, I am silent, listening. Wind, birds, children.
They play at playing. The structure: primary colored plastic; for them an entire world. 
Tiny voices, you want to go down the blue slide?
Quiet, friendly, she speaks. Gently instructing the younger in the art of playing.

----------


## Basil

The old dog watched the young man from the corner of the room. The man rushed out of the apartment without looking at the dog. The dog sighed and wearily laid down. He watched the door, awaiting the mans return.

Later, the man returned. He was greeted by silence.

----------


## samercury

He wasnt invited. The rat and all the animals of the forest were invited, but did anyone even think that a bird should be there? Who else sang to them morning and made their day happy? If thats how much birds were worth to HIM, maybe they would just pack up and leave this cursed forest.

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

I was duplicated last night. I think it was a criminal gang. Maybe Russians. Anyway, there's two of me now. And he's got my certificate of authenticity. I'm hiding in the backstreets and alleys. But it's really only a matter of time before...

----------


## Riesa

Poised on a precipice, the hurt offer up one last prayer; to and for what they don't know. Perhaps one prayerful act might soothe the ache that drives them mad. Or maybe the longing for one last drop of water, one soulful song to bring them life. I dont know.

----------


## rachel

The Faerie princess wearily slid off her bedraggled sweating pony. Lips parched, desperately hungry and fatigued. She felt imprisoned in her grimey gown, her body unbathed since yesterday.She would not give in to the enemy.
"You're good at role playing games" said her father.
"Thanks she said smiling.

----------


## lavendar1

_Some creative non-fiction:_

Those leaves danced across the road like New Yorkers in a crosswalk at lunchtime. He'd be waiting for her at home and they'd do their own dancing. She tapped her feet on the floor of the car. Oh no! Her shoes!

Then...car connected with cat. How sad is that?

----------


## water lily

Jamestown Williams never mentioned the second syllable of his first name, and if someone else did in his presence, they were liable to receive a frigidity of manner from him that would never dissipate. Katerina made that mistake. Then she fell in love with him. Unfortunate things like that happen a lot hereabouts.

----------


## Unspar

"She was fu--" but a punch to the face shut him up. Laid him out on the pavement. Blood dripped out his nostril, and probably some out his head too.
"Don't talk 'bout my sistah," I said. Don't think he heard me, but that don't matter. Ain't much I could'a done about it.

----------


## Scheherazade

One phone call That is all it takes, she thought. One phone call and you are human again. Vulnerable and helpless, she let the phone fall on the sofa where she had been sitting until the phone rang to remind her that they were, after all, mortals.

----------


## Wirhe

It was carnival in Venice and everyone had on masks of demons. Two people dressed as demons, a man and a woman, met and decided to go home together. There the man took off his mask. 
Now you, he said. 
So the woman takes off her pants.

 :Brow:

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

Youre barking up the wrong tree, you know? a voice behind.
Turning, I saw an old woman, hair bunned, Do I know you?
She grinned, toothlessly, and spat into the road. There! - emphatically. Where her spittle landed was a key. 
I left it where it was. She was too weird.

XC

----------


## Scheherazade

She glanced in the mirror: Lipstick, hair, a deep breath and a smile. She opened the door and got out, pushed her shoulders back. As she locked the cars door, she forbade her eyes to glance towards the back. Looking only ahead, she walked through the shards of glass, each step taunting: Female driiiiiivvveeeeerrrr!

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

Did you?
Not yet.
But you will?
I will.
Youre sure?
I said I will.
But will you really?
I will.
When will you?
When you stop asking stupid questions.
.
.
.
.
.
I stopped and you still havent.
Thats because you started again!
Please!
Oh shut up!

XC

----------


## lavendar1

Doleful, don't you go! I rather like your gray wrapping round me today, a suit of soft muslin sighs borne from the lies of one who claimed to be true 
(no, not you!).

Doleful, stay! It's cold and I'm scared (feelings need to be shared) ...
wrap warm round me today.

----------


## Scorpion

It's raining... 
'Please buy one, Sir!', the little boy implores the man, trying to keep his newspapers dry. 
'Go away!' 
'Please, Sir!' the boy holds the man's shirt. 
'Your hand dirties my shirt', the man shouts at the boy and throws his newspapers away. It keeps raining...

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

Ive never known anyone with hair like hers. It is haphazard in a way that makes me want to take a comb to her head. At the same time, it is such a part of who she is that I wouldnt change a strand.

Her parting is such sweet sorrow.

XC

----------


## Riesa

In this little box of hers, she rarely takes the time to peer over the sides. When she does, invariably the box wilts from the weight and dumps her out on the cold, cold ground. Occasionally the sides are too high for her to scrabble back over; and she's stuck outside, cowering and shivering..

----------


## rachel

The woman gazed at the chubby baby in her pram. "Poor little bag of pudding, helpless and knowing nothing of the world" she thought as she straightened out her newspaper and looked over to see if the bus was coming."Poor ugly woman, all alone"cooed baby to her mama.

----------


## atiguhya padma

The truth is in here somewhere. Past all the bone, blood, flesh, tissue. Ah. Here it is. Pulsating. End of debate. They said mother was heartless. This, here, proves them wrong. 

How soft it is, like a little babe, cradled in my arms. Why did she never give me love?

----------


## amuse

"would you kindly show me the way to zero," asked the butterfly of the lily. but she was snoring and didn't answer, so he followed the Z's up the morning mist and saw where they broke into dreams, then slid down their spiral into the beginning of all endings.

----------


## lavendar1

No one was on the road that night as she drove into the snowstorm feeling like she was in a Star Trek episode and the Enterprise was traveling at warp speed, so that when she broke on through to the other side she didn't need to worry about parking spaces.

----------


## lavendar1

Goz rapt rownd the werld (sad plase!), and all on it cudent se rit.

_Someone said:_  "Peel it! Lift it!"

All the hands razd hi, pooshd hard, an pokd hols into heven.

"Now wut?" thay askd.

_Someone sighed._

----------


## blp

She was different from the other runway models in that she had hair and teeth, but none of the other normal features of a head. Her 'Seaweed Diet' book was doing hot business at the time and it was her moment, but she kept falling and spraining the same ankle.

----------


## blp

The rent was cheap because the son of the previous tenants had murdered them there, then hung himself. In one of the cupboards we found the mother's sketchbook - a series of identical drawings of a gas fired heater.

----------


## atiguhya padma

Spends hours in the shower. Does yours do that?  Yeah. Think there all the same. The time they take to do their hair!  And I hate the way he stereotypes all us women.  Yeah I know what you mean, mines like that. They all treat us like possessions

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

Well keep it up till you tell us how you regenerate! He smashed his baton into the creatures face, watching as it reformed instantly.

The Xorx siphoned off another delightful draught of the mans hatred, fear and anger, converting it to energy and readying itself for the next delicious blow.

XC

----------


## Riesa

Hollow tree, your empty echo, honeybees buzzing, throbbing earth beneath my feet;
the whine as the saw blade descends; I would breathe life into your veins, return your fiery gifts. Hollow tree, so unaware, undone. Days later, the smell of campfire smoke in my sweater reminds me of you.

----------


## smilesad

I said goodbye to all of my neighbors, my parents and family, my friends and foes alike. I set off for an adventure, to explore the unexplorable. In doubt I stand at the fringe of my hometown, my heart is filled with awe and fright, for I must return because I forgot my favourite pair of socks.

----------


## blp

He swallowed it without thinking suddenly and immediately felt it wriggling around in his stomach. Several hours later, she came in and found him sitting in the dark, the only sound a peculiarly high-pitched gurgling. 'I think I may have done something a bit stupid', he said.

----------


## atiguhya padma

Two days gone. I want to blame him, but wasnt there. Dementia means I cannot blame him now for something he cannot identify with. But at the time, wasnt he responsible? Enhanced libido was not an excuse. Short term memory loss is his excuse now. Still want to blame him.

----------


## atiguhya padma

I heard about death today. It came at a speed in excess of 30mph. It whisked a life away. No time to say farewell. Now that other half is no more. I cannot imagine how you must feel. You both came from singularity. Now one of you is gone.

----------


## blp

Smitten at last with synaesthesia, she went to North Africa to see new languages and smell the greens and pinks of sheets hung out beside dry sounding plaster walls. One morning she tasted Rimbaud's ghost, a multitude of sweet, hot, acrid flavours with the sad texture of alphabet soup.

----------


## Unspar

"I'm gonna build a really tall statue. A monument."
"Why?"
"Why not?"
"Because you're not an architect. Because you're broke. Because nobody cares."
"Shut up. It's my lifelong dream."
"I bet you just made it up now."
"So what if I did?"
"You're an idiot."
"It's gonna be Bob Saget."

----------


## blp

Nice. Who's Bob Saget?

----------


## blp

scratch that. I googled it.

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

I never saw you do that before.
Really? I do it all the time.
Funny.
Funny?
Yes. Two years and thats the first time I noticed it.

He looked at her, seeing her in a new light; somehow increased by being stripped of another layer. People are such strange onions.

----------


## atiguhya padma

The librarian picked it from its hiding place. "This is the one for you" she said. "But I didn't order it." I replied. "Of course not". She smiled strangely. "These things are always ordered for us. Its in your fingertips, your eyes. Theres no escaping the book destined for you.

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

Extending his universal communication tendrils, Quorf addressed the Earthling in the traditional manner, "We come in peace. Take me to your leader." He was buzzing with anticipation; this was his first contact mission. The Earthling opened it's mouth, "Here it comes." he thought.

"Funny tasting bug." thought the chameleon, swallowing.

----------


## samercury

"Funny thing happened to me the other day"
"Really? What?"
No answer.
"Funny thing happened"
"Yeah? What happened"
"Funny thing" The voice laughed
"Are you okay?"
"Hehe. Funny"
"Hehehe"
It was then then that I realized something: I was talking to myself.

----------


## rachel

Xamonas that was horrible!  :Biggrin:  
baby Same, that was hilarious.  :FRlol:  

The dust of cars and the city bus settled on the tiny flower hidden under weeds under the bench.
The man, angry, mumbling, stormed along,glanced down.
He backed up, looked surprised, and bending wiped the dust from the flower. Rising he blinked back tears. So did the flower.

----------


## aquamarineNYC

> Smitten at last with synaesthesia, she went to North Africa to see new languages and smell the greens and pinks of sheets hung out beside dry sounding plaster walls. One morning she tasted Rimbaud's ghost, a multitude of sweet, hot, acrid flavours with the sad texture of alphabet soup.


Wow blp, LOVED your story. Way cool!

----------


## blp

> Wow blp, LOVED your story. Way cool!


I'm really glad. I was pleased with that one myself (though now I think, _if only it had had the word acquamarine in it_... Oh well, maybe next time).

----------


## samercury

"I asked him for advice yesterday"
"What did he say?"
"Told me to go to an anger management class"
"Really?"
"Asked him for advice and all he said was.... Can you believe it?"
"But you don't need anger management"
"You've got that right. I can manage my anger perfectly well thank you very much."

----------


## atiguhya padma

A hand like an extended spider web. Engulfing the world. She smiles in perfect harmony. Everything seems understandable, all her troubles swept into a heap of reason, life become meaningful. His big blue eyes survey his food source. She tickles his palm, and he claws, clutching air, expelling nothingness.

----------


## lavendar1

After a brief hiatus as a hedonist, she deluded herself with the notion that losing the self was no longer singularly significant, and became divine. Eversmooth, everready, and as fluid as Schwarzeneger's _Predator_, she revealed her mystical side in proper circles, until someone discovered she'd once cleaned confessionals.

----------


## blp

Overheard on a train: 'The man who ran me over came to see me in the hospital. And he brought me some comics!'

----------


## aquamarineNYC

In the taxi she said, We're going out to Utopia Parkway, Queens to meet a famous artist, his name is Joseph. He likes quiche Lorraine and little girls. So behave. We walked into the gloomy house and I glanced over at a glass case with a life-sized porcelain doll.

----------


## rachel

Saturday was the day she loved best.He was coming.Handsome, tall, dreamy blue eyes that promised something rare and memorable in the short time they had together.Her prince charming. The limo pulled up and she raced down the steps into his arms."Papa" she murmurred."Papa"

----------


## blp

After I died, the main change was to time and space. Suddenly it was all quick cuts, no fixed viewpoint and all the boring bits left out; like a Hollywood film. After a day of this, I realised I was in Hell.

----------


## lavendar1

P.S.

I'm unable to store those drums you left in the walk-in any longer. Arrange to remove them ASAP. Mother's coming to visit and plans to bring her calligraphic accoutrements (such belles lettres!). 

Be assured that the thrill of your banging will forever remain deep in my memory.

Fondly --

----------


## blp

> P.S.
> 
> I'm unable to store those drums you left in the walk-in any longer. Arrange to remove them ASAP. Mother's coming to visit and plans to bring her calligraphic accoutrements (such belles lettres!). 
> 
> Be assured that the thrill of your banging will forever remain deep in my memory.
> 
> Fondly --


lol! Funny!

----------


## samercury

Shocked silence. Not one word spoken. Quiet.
He turns around, blissful smile on his face, expecting his new variation to be praised.
"What have you done to it?"
Confused, he asks: "To what?"
"The song! What have you done to it?"

----------


## Danny1957

They knew each other from somewhere but it was different now as they shared their greetings while the wind blew their words beyond their yesterday into today and through tomorrow for ever. Amen. Awomen.

----------


## samercury

Words. Words. So many of them, jumbling in her head. Why are they making so much noise? Why can't they let her be? Trying to listen to them all at once gave her a headache. Oh well, she already knew what they were saying because thats what they said every day... Only one way to stop them.

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

Too much advice. Too many advisors. Too much pushing, in too many directions. I feel like a small twig afloat in the confluence of many great rivers, unable to influence the conflicting currents; currents which are dragging me under. Sometimes I just want to go quietly, politely, _English_ly mad.

----------


## lavendar1

Chorus:

Do we fret over these suite words?
Yes! And No! It shouldn't be so!
Remember when it flowed seamlessfromthesoul
Before we got cot up in the rhythm and rhyme and rite and rong of writing?

"Unscrew the locks from the doors!"

Free us again. And at last.

----------


## blp

I decided to make Mary say something else. 'Say foot', I said. She said, 'foot' - with a rasp in her voice.

----------


## Charles Darnay

I once found a hole, a most extraordinary hole. It had a diamiter of 50cm and it was 3 feet deep. In it was 4 twigs and 12 leaves - it was a most extraoderinary hole.

----------


## jackyyyy

Message, clearly for all to read, red ink and bold on one part, "go now!".

Readied to the task, Commander raises and twenty angels are dispatched. "Too late!", cries crew to tower, turning ship to the Sun, their heads look away and some to home. One angel slips silently away...

----------


## chmpman

The sound of an alarm clock tuned to a popular station carried with it a familiar semblance of his dream, in fact the words uttered by the radio personalities were an exact reproduction of a dream element. The great mystery left unsolved in his time spent asleep was thus manifested in waking life. (this happened to me this moring, sort of creeped me out)

----------


## rachel

As she was carried along in the undulating crowd she stopped short.Turning,she slowly searched the faces passing by looking for the eyes of the one she loved.The presence faded away and with broken heart she turned and stumbled on, wondering what he looked like.

----------


## jackyyyy

She woundn't say no, even if he wasn't in the room. He pushed the piano lid up and banged! Looking around her space, there was no reason she could think of to look at that clock anymore.

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

They say you cant deal with Death. I did.


Keep her alive! 

WHY? 

You want a death, Ill give you one!

AND ILL WANT ONE TOMORROW.

OK, every day!

OK. ITS A DEAL.


22 days, 22 bodies. You neednt fear the reaper darling; at least, not until Im caught.

----------


## blp

Ten years ago, we were just a group of kooky kids with what seemed like it might be a pretty good idea for a website. Who would have thought that in that short time we could have become such a bunch of coked out, toxic buffoons?

----------


## tn2743

Long ago, in a secluded forest, there lived a lonely man in a small house. Everyday of his life, he woke at dawn, toiled until dusk, ate, played his flute until midnight, and slept. He died at midnight on a rainy day, after playing a beautiful tune on his flute.

----------


## Riesa

Lavender blooms on Mountain Laurel, brown eggs in straw or scrambled on a plate, a cap gun with caps, a book worth your time, beer in the fridge, days on the lake, death of futile desires, camping, good dogs, mischievous cats, Caribbean beaches, snorkeling, spearing lobster. This is good fortune.

----------


## blp

I suspected an ineffable crisis in Magda, as if she was suppressing some murderous violence. She tried to force her cutlet on me, swooned vaporishly about some ceramics shed seen and nodded earnestly at all my jokes. When the waiter told me my card had been refused, I kicked him.

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

I never did - and I never would have - but it had long been a thought. My stored up fantasy dried up in the far-off desert, and here I pursue my truer Romance in the city.

----------


## lavendar1

She vomited words that sickened everyone but her. Still, she wouldn't stop her quasipoetics. Their "Gawd!" became her "Cod...isn't that some sort of fish? Haha!"

A road sign finally stopped her: _Alive Again Taxidermy_. Fascination with resurrection delivered by taxi in both German and English left her speechless.

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

I picked up my first hitch-hiker on a Wednesday. I'm not sure why I remember the day of the week; I couldn't tell you the month and only hazard a 50/50 guess at the year. She was cute and grateful. I dropped her off just outside Grantham - nice town.

----------


## blp

From late winter to summer of that year, they were in the meadows, looking for the remote. A late rainstorm washed the red spots off and when Bill came out in September he found them draped over each other, mossy, nude, drinking beer. Say, he said, 'what's the big idea?'

----------


## tn2743

Today I went to court with a few friends. I watched five dudes get prosecuted for steeling beer. They were given small fines. One of my friends fell asleep.

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

Rivitted to repulsive eyes in the littleness of that curious yet frightful age, I sought the thing I already was mapping my escape from. With an unexpected shift to where I had never been, I entered, but was caught. Worry not, but wonder as to what was my rescue.

----------


## Riesa

Watching an ant make his way onto a shard of glass gave me the peculiar sensation of watching some so called hunters shooting deer from a blind. So I picked him up and dumped him in the river, broken glass and all. The sun was about to fry him anyway.

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

Avoided I the gaze of all those others. I turned my back on them all, only to turn and see the one. I knew this one at once, and I saw my face reflected upon knowing pupils. As she watched through windows, a door opened for us to join up in one place.

----------


## Natalie K

A chance meeting, lunch the following week, drinks the next, your arm latches onto mine, a mutual understanding. A year later my smile broadens on waking, I sing to the showerhead, eternal sun even on cloudy days, sumptuous love. Each day, I feel more than the last. Loves powerful intoxication.

----------


## lavendar1

All that was real she had to conceal. The burden reduced her, finally, to tears. Those dervish days intended to propel her into infinity had instead drained her, pained her into _this_.

It was a taste she didn't recognize - one she deserved - for her duplicity. 

_Time to go to work._

----------


## lavendar1

Mother always said never to trust a man with just a moustache; still, her heart paPOOMed when she saw him.

Tall, dark, and exquisitely ahhhhh, *he* raised his hand.

*She* held THE BOOK.

"Do you swear to tell the truth...?"

Their eyes met.

"I do."

_Oh, dear! Mother?_

----------


## Theshizznigg

A Tale of Two Twitties.
A story by Dr. Cenderlar Harmeshing Jones, PHD, Proffessor 'A P.T.E.S.G. Toole, and Dr. Bernado Elehandero Messersmicht.

A foreward by Dr. Jones (not including the story which is fifty words exactly).
When we first started the composition of this story a few months back, I can remember the almost daunting task that lay before us brilliant proffessional, in composing a singular work of art that would capture all the joy and wonderful expression of the human essence. After months of researching through books, papers, etc. We finally compiled enough information to make a story of this measure possible. Why we could have filled the lower part of Oxford alone with the books needed on researching this subject. 
It has for the most part been exhausting, but overly rewarding, and it is our firm belief that this will join the ranks of some of the greatest human literature known to man. So without further adieu, please enjoy the fruits of our labour. 

Dr. C.D. Jones 


Jerod Forham puffed his pipe, sandwiching in the garden, while Abbigail, was watering roses. 
"Do you think Westminster shall be over?" 
"I dare say, he shan't, I've got an appointment at twelve."
Ever since that day Abbigail has been in St. Betricts mental asylum for dissolutionment. Jerod kept his doctors appointment.

----------


## genghiskhan

*I awoke on the floor of an empty room. It had two doors, with a sign in between. 

The sign said, Enter the left, and love will touch all mankind. Enter the right, and you will die in five minutes.

I used four of them to write this.*

----------


## genghiskhan

A man took five steps back and scanned for hope. He wanted canonization, and self-actualization, and buried treasure, and forgiveness.

His head dimmed as it swiveled. Something felt sharply like a needle and resounded deep within him. It was all he remembered.

----------


## TBtheG

The man, sat in front of his computer monitor, the putrid stench of febreeze air freshner clung to the inside of his nostrils. "Hell yeah" he so eloquently soliloquized "I learned how to play the main guitar riff from Aqualung". Now as pleasantly satisfied as the man was, something was unacounted for, "Ahhh yes" thinking to himself once again, "my cigarette".

-Excerpt from My life approximately 15-25 mins ago.

----------


## Jarndyce

Jim checked the clock. "It's late. I need to sleep."

"I know," Martha pulled the sheets close to her face. "But we have to decide."

Jim sat up, naked, and walked to the bathroom. The hotel room smelled of sex and sweat. "Cremation," he said, and closed the door.

----------


## kathycf

She padded across the floor to her window and looked out into the darkness. Raindrops slithered across the glass like crystal snakes. She sighed and scrubbed her sleepy face with her hands. Inside her soul it always felt like 3AM; and her heart wept rain.

----------


## Riesa

Two donkeys: Jane, skinny-bummed and rough coated, defends her bucket of grain with precisely positioned hind-hooves; the other, Honeysuckle, soft as silk, and curvy in all the right spots, dumb as a box of rocks, even smells like clover, now who do you think gets the leftover carrots?

----------


## WaxDoll

Once upon a time, she was all he needed, all he wanted, all he had. To him, the sun rose with her smile. Times changed, as good things come to ends, but she remembered when she was all he needed, all he wanted, all he had once upon a time. (50)

Blah... that was hard  :Biggrin:  I think it turned out rather cliche... hehe... oh well  :Tongue:

----------


## WaxDoll

The icy water ran down her back like a million small daggers striking her skin. She instinctively gasped. A moment later a shriek was heard.

"I told you not to flush!" (31)

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

I picked up where I left off; the same, strange chords playing through my head, fingers passing them on to my strings as the rhythm drew me in. The blind, child dancers began whirling again, their eyes pale, empty holes in their jerking heads. In no time, it was morning.

----------


## chmpman

He was mowing the lawn, diligently preoccupied not with the machine of the mower but with an internal combustion of ideas. The world went black around him and he was left in a state where only the reinforced static of the mower broke the timeless reflection of events presently becoming past.

----------


## amuse

Shy and unimaginably beautiful, she was finally his wife. Even the sweep of her lashes made him fight for breath like the undertows he'd swum in off of the Mendocino Coast. "Wait love, I'm uncomfortable," she breathed, and drew off a sandal, revealing frayed yellow toes and large bleeding ulcers.

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

There is something on the wall; big hand on 1, little hand on 12. One oclock. Whatever one oclock is? The men in white are saying things. I know the words but they wont slot together into meanings for me. Now both hands are on 1. How did that happen?

----------


## rachel

Noise,fake light.Breathe in,heart pounding- breathe out slowly,now thuding painfully.Hand the teller the money, looking down,never eye contact.
Open the door of my house. Home-safe, home-my friend. I drop the groceries and lay on the sofa, eyes closed, forehead cooling.Peace.

----------


## Theshizznigg

There was a reason I loved her, needed her with all my hearts desire. 
What a splendid bliss would come over me when her dulcet eyes darted my way, and a smile would curve on that timeless face of hers. 
Ahh, those tender moments when love grew between us.


"Life is a stage, you have your stars, your leads, your secondaries, and a hell load of extras." - Nonsensical Annotation - #1

Shizz.

----------


## ShoutGrace

In my country, I want men not even look at me. 
Here is, America. I want : Michael, make rub, like this. Yes?

Back rub.

Back rub, yes. Here is, I want : for smile me, Michael. Yes?

Thats doesnt sound too bad.

Here, my country, theres difference. Strange is.

----------


## blondeatheart

Loved him from afar. Dreamed and wished he'd love too. One night did not awake. Dreaming for ever, with him at last.

----------


## ktd222

You have to understand that _that_ was the Past. You should have planted Your Whisper in me before I began life. Life? Huh, you should have known that _this_ was going to happen. (Now I have to be judged on someone else's pretensions.)

----------


## blondeatheart

Clouds far and near, the pink purple haze of the horizon. A castle in the sky, with gold and silver, where we live forever, you and I.

k so my 'stories' r more poem-ish oh well nice stories btw people! 50 words allows for a lot of mystery

----------


## ktd222

The other day a fellow fell onto my lap. His face blushed a bright apple-yellow, and his knees shivered like the little moments before a pleasure was announced. I didn't know why. Today I fell onto a fellow's lap and the fellow acted the same way.

----------


## ktd222

I made a deposit on my life. It seems so, that if one wanted to one can buy anything for the right price. I don't really pay attention to what the media says, or what anyone else says from this point on because I know I'm living on credit.

----------


## Shannanigan

50 words...this is new for me, but fun  :Smile: 

Decorations torn off the walls and clothes taken out of the drawers, she is reminded of what the room looked like before her inhabitance. She leans over, pulls the last of her bags out the door, and bids farewell to another semester of college. Adult world, yeah right, she smirks.

----------


## downing

The time of twilight was approaching and the sun was going down after the big green mountains, as people always go to rest for an eternity. As the sun rises again changed, we also rise, but in another person...We all die for others to born... The time of twilight...

----------


## blondeatheart

She watched as he lowered himself to the ground. He started to pick the daisies from the grass, and slowly made long daisy chains, then wound them into beautiful wreaths. She had showed him how to. How she wished she could sit with him again. How she wished she could wear the daisies in her hair again. He could not see her. He could sense her. He did love her still.

----------


## kathycf

" What the heck" she muttered. "I *know* I put those scissors on the table." Ahhh, the table...Under the table was a chaos of dust bunnies and dog fur. Evil little pixies live under there, and they are responsible for the scissor theft. She will never know of their presence.

----------


## kathycf

Cackling with glee, the evil wee folk laugh at the blunderings of "her", their ignorant nemesis. O wielder of brooms, hated and feared. "Now what?" one squeaks to the assembled. "Let's infest her computer, give it worms!" They roll around, kicking their tiny feet in abundant glee.

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

Last Wednesday all colour left the world. Everything was monochrome, like an old photograph: sky, trees, shops, people; all grey. And oddly, sounds and smells were richer, as if they had appropriated all the colours for themselves. Once I realised I had become a dog, it all made sense. Woof.

----------


## kathycf

Short story 50 words and under: (50 ish, it hurts my eyes to count)  :Goof:  

They sit in the car next to each other, mere inches away, but it feels like miles, an eternity. "I can't do this anymore" he says. She hates him for his bluntness. "I'll have the small onion rings" she says to the plastic clownface. " $1.95, Window two," it squawks.

----------


## RobinHood3000

49 words, actually--well done  :Thumbs Up: .

----------


## kathycf

> 49 words, actually--well done .


  :Wink:  TY, it is hard to count with bad eyesight.

----------


## amuse

> Cackling with glee, the evil wee folk laugh at the blunderings of "her", their ignorant nemesis. O wielder of brooms, hated and feared. "Now what?" one squeaks to the assembled. "Let's infest her computer, give it worms!" They roll around, kicking their tiny feet in abundant glee.


teehee, made me chuckle.

----------


## rachel

He held out his sign- a begging sign- full of lovely rich words.They had no effect upon the bustling crowds who scowled down at him and then drew their costly coats tightly against bones and flesh to ward off any poverty that might blow their way. No food today.

----------


## kathycf

> teehee, made me chuckle.


It's true too!  :Wink:  Everything that goes wrong or gets lost in my house is all the fault of those nasty little imps.  :Smile:

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

> It's true too!  Everything that goes wrong or gets lost in my house is all the fault of those nasty little imps.


So why don't you buy a hoover?  :Biggrin:

----------


## kathycf

When imaginary teen slang runs amuck...so, I'm like, "Cindy said I was fat", and she's all "as if, you liar" and then Rob says "Plum! will you two stfu!" and then we both look at him and we are all like, "Dude, swizzle!".

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

Its a weird thing to find out youre fictional. To wake one morning and discover that your whole personality is a quilt that some unknown author patched together from snippets of other lives. Trouble is, I dont know if I wrote him, or she wrote me. I need a drink.

----------


## rachel

This thread is getting rather confusing. It is as if a group of drunken faeries has spilled all their faerie dust on you all and youve gone loopy.  :Confused:

----------


## kathycf

Well, on my part I am just being a little silly.  :Smile:

----------


## ktd222

> This thread is getting rather confusing. It is as if a group of drunken faeries has spilled all their faerie dust on you all and youve gone loopy.


The stories seem fine to me. One can only do so much with 50 words and unlimited topics to write about.

----------


## rachel

the stories are fab, it's the miscellaneous chat that is wierd. Ooh what a lovely eye up there, I 'll bet the other is just as pretty.
how are you doing these days dear ktd, anything magical happening?

----------


## kathycf

> So why don't you buy a hoover?


One day, she bought a Hoover, but she did not realize...it was cursed! All day and all night it ran, chasing her endlessly through the house. "Gosh" she said, "these things suck!" The story ends here, dear friends, hanging on a bad pun.

----------


## rachel

My daughter wrecked my hoover. I bought a dirt devil. Pure evil from the start. It whined and shrieked like a demon, backing up over my feet and it spit out the dirt.I threw it in the outside bin.It came back, red stuff dripping from the handle.

----------


## kathycf

Hello up there, Rachel  :Wave:  How are you?


The moon glowed above the trees . I glanced up at it, hurrying through the gloom. I bumped into something solid and two leering faces peered at me. "Hey pretty lady, wanna play?" they mocked. Baring my teeth and claws I leapt forward and said "Be careful what you wish for".

----------


## rachel

I am fine pretty lady, I hope you are happy and well.

Slowly she turned, knowing he was right behind her.She meant to look just past him but her eyes rebelled, her heart betrayed her and her gaze went straight to his eyes.Four eyes engaged in a duel to the death, only one pair would win.The lights went out.

----------


## Unspar

When I met Robert Hoover, he'd already lost all his money and his daughter wouldnt talk to him. I couldn't blame them, the money or the daughter, cuz those two things are supposed to leave. I felt sorry for Bob, though. He was sad, and its sorry to be sad.

----------


## kathycf

I am fine, thank you Rachel. :Smile: 

The moon glowed above the trees . I glanced up at it, hurrying through the gloom. I bumped into something solid and two leering faces peered at me. "Hey sexy lady, wanna play?" they mocked. Baring my fangs and claws I leapt forward and said "Be careful what you wish for".

----------


## rachel

oooh that was great!

The two racoons kept up a running conversation as they walked on hind legs down the boulevard like two aliens with masks.The man sitting on the step drinking his third gin and tonic, listening to Chopan and feeling at peace stared, then sadly poured his drink onto the step.

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

No facts, thus no connection to any known motive at all! No problem except for the misunderstanding that became one! I have been good about it, faulting not the victims of hasty speculation whose blindness made me a prey. Things have begun to resolve.

----------


## lavendar1

_Story? 

From a discarded journal:_

If I wrote poetry ---

It wouldn't be pretty. It would be thin-soled shoes crunching across gravel, and eyes looking wide onto gray, and voices whining to crescendo like cicadas...capped by the cry of a single seagull.

But I don't.

----------


## atiguhya padma

Fingers flashed across a face, blood, weeping. Shouts of betrayal, infidelity. We cowered behind a door presumed closed. Cataclysmic insults, ferocious barrage of voices, air flowered with shades of red. Yearning for escape, not total withdrawal, just freedom to disappear when we desired; evaporate into invisibility stretching away, far away from here.

----------


## RobinHood3000

*WARRIORS: Part 1 of 3*

G-Force. A Warrior of Darkness Falls. Manipulator of gravity. Survivor. Drops into a dark alley from 10 stories high. The mugger looks up in shock. Before he can say a word, G-Force focuses and sends him flying back into a brick wall. G-Force. The most ruthless of the three.

----------


## RobinHood3000

*WARRIORS: Part 2 of 3*

Raptor. Technological master. The ultimate thief. Shapeshifter, thanks to a horrific accident. Bludgeons one bank robber with the butt of his crossbow, incapacitates another with a bolt. Shifts into Raptor form and eliminates three with a tail-sweep. Shifts back, scares the last one unconscious with a hologram. Raptor--wry, but lethal.

----------


## RobinHood3000

*WARRIORS: Part 3 of 3*

Dragon. Kung fu-trained monk. Wields his battle fan expertly, blocking shotgun blasts with ease. His opponent ducks back into his car, drives straight at the Chinaman. Dragon sweeps his foot under the fender, focuses, launches the car high, slice the engine into scrap metal. Dragon. Peaceful, but mighty.

----------


## cuppajoe_9

The girl was charming and very pretty. Beautiful even.

Two hours ago she was drinking cheap peach wine out of the bottle and suggesting that we shoot fireworks off the roof of my school. Hard to believe her parents are so religious.

So this is Roberts new girlfriend. The bastard.




Fifty words even.

----------


## kathycf

I walked though the yard, splashing in all the puddles as endless rain dripped on my head. "Quack, quack" I said to myself. Was that such an odd thing to say? After all, I am a duck. And yes, ducks like rain.

----------


## samercury

It was just an ordinary day: "I love graveyards, you know"
"Sure... Why?"
"They're so peaceful and warm and safe and quiet and nobody's there to tell you whats right or wrong"
My! Look at the time! I really have to leave. Bye
Why do they always do that?

----------


## formality hater

He was so happy and felt as he was no longer captivated by the vicious life.He tried to feel the pleasnt air and it gave him a jubilant sensation.He was flying and he knew that he could not walk any longer,but he did not care as he was in the skies now-a far better place than the earth.

----------


## rachel

He clutched the precious hundred dollar bill tightly inside his jeans pocket. At last he had earned enough for his dream comic, first edition.Superhero.
He nearly tripped over the woman and her child sitting on the sidewalk, dull eyes staring.
He fingered the bill, sighed, bent down beside them.

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

"You men and your Oedipus complexes!" She huffed. Isn't it about time you looked for a woman that isn't your mother?"

At least I don't have penis envy." He smirked in reply.

She studied him with her coldest eye and spoke calmly, "Well my dear, you ought to have."

----------


## kathycf

I laid in bed, sick with the flu. Bored, I stared at the flowered wallpaper. Gradually, I started to see figures and faces amongst the petals. I caught a flash out of the corner of my eye, turned and gaped at a tiny hand emerging out of a bouquet.

----------


## rachel

The cold drips of water , mountain fed, nourished the rich earth below which in turn nurtured one small flower.It was neither big nor beautiful.But the sight of it,white against the black earth made the girl's breath catch in her throat."That is Love" she whispered to herself.

----------


## rachel

He was black, like paint, she washed out pale, like flour.They stole looks at one another thru shaded eyes.They were torn, remembering what hate they should bear for each other. Then a soft brown came along and held out a hand to each. Such a merry party.

----------


## kathycf

Trembling I awoke from a nightmare. I moved my hand to wipe away the tears, and brushed against a small, warm, purring presence pressed to my side. Comforted, I fell back to sleep.

----------


## rachel

oh that made me cry. I have been there and my precious Pretty Boy, a cat we rescued from the man across the street who kicked him always was great comfort to me in those moments. beautiful.

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

A month of silence with but few faint crackles of a hopeful reverberation, whether of past or of future, or of the darkened present outside of the temporary blindness, was neither condusive to rest nor to work. I worked all the better, wherein I worked at all, but trying harder to rest, I was often more restless. And then came a shattering sound.

----------


## rachel

great stuff Mil. Your mind reminds me somehow of Merlin.

One order of piping hot fries,carried carefully by little hands.Thanks given, six people sat on the blanket, sharing, laughing, happy.
The rich woman watched them from her high terrace, embarrassed by their lack.She got up and haughtily went inside her mansion. Alone again.

----------


## cuppajoe_9

You wrote a story about class strugle? I like you.

----------


## water lily

Silence. Dead silence. In a room of fifty people. The cheering had died down a moment agothe guests noticing the hollow, deadened look on Jasmine's face. They stared at her, waiting. Richard's exuberant smile was fading.

"No, Richard. I won't marry you," she whispered to him. The entire room heard the barely audible words.

----------


## rachel

ooh nice lily. gave me shivers.

"Please, don't give me a failing mark, I need to pass. I am the family's only hope"The beautiful girl wept uncontrollably.
"Then co-operate with me"The sleek well dressed man smirked, a carnal smile playing on his soft weak lips.
In a nightmare she stumbled away.

----------


## Theshizznigg

Absorbed into a dream, an endless world of changes, coincedences, connections, and familiarity. Like an endless waterfall that changes direction, dreams are indeed like flowing water. Hear the rain.

----------


## kathycf

The Dating Game:

The creature puttered, humming tunelessly. Realizing the time, it reached into the closet and grabbed the outfit labeled "attractive young woman" and zipped it up. Hearing the doorbell, it laughed in a thick, bubbly voice. Opening the door, it greeted it's prey sweetly "Hi, c'mon in and have a drink".

----------


## Karp

The dragon's breath reeked of rotting flesh, filth, and fire. A lone knight prepared to meet his demise despite the impossibility of victory. No one can escape the inevitable. Anticipation of death is worse than death itself.

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

Somewhere between the words he had spoken and the words she had heard, there had been a misunderstanding; this surprised him; but it really shouldn't have done. It's merely the price that we all pay every day of our lives for being human beings and not computers. (Sigh.)

----------


## cuppajoe_9

> Somewhere between the words he had spoken and the words she had heard, there had been a misunderstanding; this surprised him; but it really shouldn't have done. It's merely the price that we all pay every day of our lives for being human beings and not computers. (Sigh.)


I love it. Fifty words and two semicolons.

----------


## Karp

KathyCF - Excellent stories; I really enjoyed the creature/blind date story.

----------


## rachel

They swarmed him, taunting, shrieking,lust for death in their eyes.He trembled not understanding, just waiting for the bus.Blow after blow they destroyed his body, stopped his mind in a shadowy blood red dance.
"Whose for take out" one asked as they strolled away, hungry,elated.

----------


## kathycf

> KathyCF - Excellent stories; I really enjoyed the creature/blind date story.


Thank you. Can you tell I am a fan of scary movies?  :Wink:  

With great stealth and cunning, the girls sneak out of the car and into the night. Creeping onto a nearby lawn, they catch sight of their quarry. Two plastic pink flamingos in all their gaudy glory are quickly snatched up. Laughing, they make their escape.

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

He sent out letters to all the conspirators, tying up loose ends, and binding sense to the whole network of the obscurity. It seemed each conspirator did not see his naive service to the conspiracy, except where one alone used subterfuge to hold the reins and pull them in hard. Protagonist and antagonist see eye to eye, and neither knows how to procede.

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

And finally, tired beyond belief, he collapsed like a punctured tyre into the armchair. "Next time, I am going to train for more than two weeks!" he puffed, but she was already asleep so he crept outside for a crafty cigarette.

----------


## water lily

> ooh nice lily. gave me shivers.


thanks rachel, you're a doll!  :Nod:  
-----------------------------------------------------------------

"Como se dice 'Te amo' en Inglès?"
"Se dice 'I love you'," he whispered, stroking her dark wispy hair, the stubble on his chin grazing her cheek.
I love you, she tried out the phrase, her accent making the tired words sound new and meaningful.
They made love, she for the first time. Two days later, he flew back to America.

----------


## Charles Darnay

They all packed into the empty room, emptied so recently, where they used to come, trickling through the door like playful raindrops, to hear them speak; to learn from their wisdom, to laugh at their humour, to benifit from their words so inspirational to many. And now - nothing. The room lies empty and the people silent. Life shall continue as it always does, but the people know that the unsettling silence which now hangs over the room shall not be forgotten all too soon.

----------


## rachel

beautiful Charles................I feel what you feel..........

It was ten oclock, and ten oclock was the time she always heard from him.That special jingle of the telephone that was only his sound and whenever she lifted the receiver his voice, rich, wise would fill her senses with wonder and joy.
But.....nothing.Darkness, lonliness.Fear.Despair.

----------


## kjt1981

i tried and i failed. I wont try again.

----------


## Charles Darnay

> i tried and i failed. I wont try again.


When writing, you cannot try and fail, that simply does not exist, the only way to fail is to not try

----------


## RobinHood3000

I thought that was her story...?  :Confused:

----------


## Charles Darnay

> I thought that was her story...?


Hmmmm.... that is a possibility

----------


## rachel

She handed the cashier the change, her chubby tiny hands trembling with joyous expectation.Her first allowance to spend as she chose.The hot cinnamon bun cast forth its steamy heavenly fragrance toward her appreciative nose"Here"she said to the boy on the sidewalk,this is yours"

----------


## Psycheinaboat

Rachel, I have enjoyed all of your stories on this thread. You are very good at this! Bravo!

----------


## rachel

YOUU ARE BACK..................I CANNOT BELIEVE IT. WELCOME YOU ADORABLE BEAUTIFUL WOMAN. hope the children are great. Oh I feel like crying just seeing your name. hugs, kisses, millions of them. and thank you.

----------


## smilingtearz

He was stubborn, "I have to leave... there's no point staying anymore.."

"..but.. Andre.. i've never cheated on you.. .. I can't bear to live without you.. You wouldn't lea..."

He wouldn't listen "Cath... I'm dissapointed".He slammed the door as he left.

Through her tears "I've always loved you...eleven years"

----------


## water lily

aww rachel youor last story was soo cute and true to life, I work in a place just like that and get these itty bitty kids all the time, all shy who just whisper what they want to me, and and get all excited if they get to hand me the money instead of their parents... lol. And we do serve very good cinnamon buns as well.

--------------------------

It was witching hour. The sewers exhaled a stream of steam that rose, swirling up to greet the aloof November moon. Desmond walked in the eerie moonlight, trying not to make a soundtrying not to draw the attention of the spirits upon whose world he had unwittingly intruded. But Desmond was breathing too loudly

----------


## rachel

ah thank you very much. And I love that'aloof November moon-sigh-how romantic.

This one is just for you PIAB. I will remember you all in my prayers.kiss the babies for me will you, thanks.

She murmurred thanks for the huge diamond ring, then dismissed him from her mind. Life was so boring, exhausting. His eyes wounded- he watched a child smashing a rock with a hammer, she shrieked, delighted,in wonder at the sparkles inside.Purposefully he walked away, hope renewed,eyes healing.

----------


## Virgil

She amazingly replied, but asked him not to. "Why should she have the last word?" he asked himself. Well, she was the woman and deserved that honor. He decided to have a scotch. No rocks, straight up. It tasted good, but it did not change anything. He fixed himself another.

----------


## sHaRp12

Very nice virgil. Women always win the war of the words.

He paced anxiously, constantly looking at the clock and then back at his wife who was sweating endlessly, look of pain and fatigue on her face. The words that he'd been wanting to hear the whole night came from the concentrated doctor's mouth "Here he comes!" Oh joy & relief!

----------


## superunknown

It's 58 words. Sue me.

Do you ever feel like, all this time, you haven't been living, but merely existing? A floating marauder, a lurking, intangible shadow in an opalescent sea of solitude, awkward among schools, pods, gams, and packs. Even Baudelarian "spleen" cannot feasibly express the horrors of being forever alone! I've always disagreed with Sartre: hell is the absence of others.

----------


## poetru_fanatic

There was a mouse. He became friends with this cat. The cat was a vegetarian. One day the mouse ran into another cat who tried to eat the mouse. But the mouses friend cat saved him and they lived happily ever after.

42 Words! Bonus... I should write childrens novels... (j/k btw)

It was a stupid story but I found it amusing.

--Jenna

----------


## water lily

Alicia's nose felt a strange tickle. She felt in her bones that some dark presence was near. Suddenly with a spasmodic jerk forward, Alicia sneezed. Strangers gave her cold looks and turned in the other direction to breathe. No one said Bless You. 
Alicia was never the same again.

----------


## lavendar1

I'm walking down the lane (amid green, blue, and breezes, birds drifting closer, then away), while what's inside my head masters me.

_Where will you go, how will you go, will you go when I'm gone?_

The house! I forgot the bills...

You...so tall! so slender!

Me...so tired.

----------


## apple_girl

*Suicide or Bunjee Jumping?*

She stepped onto the cliffs edge. Her heart was beating. Was this the right thing to do? It might even be fun. She looked down at the jagged rocks below her. No. She couldn't. But before she could think any more her body seemed to take over. She jumped.

----------


## rachel

The swirls of steam from her coffee cup were comforting to watch. He did not come. Humiliated, greatful for something to concentrate on to hide her shame.She sighed and drank the black liquid down in seconds then head down got up and left.
He arrived late, breathless,worried.

----------


## Asa Adams

writing a short story in 50 words or less is a disgrace to the art and is as much to the artist as well.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Is she serious, or was that her story?

----------


## Riesa

who knows, Robin. but...anyway...

Maybe you just like to look like that,
So? Maybe I do, I find it amusing.
Yes, but havent you heard of clothing that is in good repair?
Whats your point? 
Well, wouldnt it be nice to look like an adult?
Whos looking? 
Well, Im not, not anymore, Im done.

----------


## Asa Adams

he...and maybe it was both.  :FRlol:

----------


## lavendar1

> writing a short story in 50 words or less is a disgrace to the art and is as much to the artist as well.


Aww, c'mon. Think of it as _flash fiction_ -- highly experimental... have some fun with it:

His hair kept falling out. (He felt unmanly.)

Then he read a study linking high testosterone levels to hair loss. (He felt manly.)

He started skipping the gym and instead counting on Pizza Hut for a six-pack. His gut grew, his hair didn't...

The testosterone theory? (He felt -- NOT.)

----------


## rachel

She missed him so much and took one last walk thru Sherwood forest to remember him.Total silence,not even a bird twitter.Then a swoosh, a flash of green and he stood there. He was NOT a cartoon." You are beautiful M'Lord" she whispered.

----------


## RobinHood3000

The hero of Sherwood swings through the trees, leaping from branch to branch, the ultimate Ranger. The sight of two beauties waiting for him throws him off balance. A rope arrow saves his body from shattering on the ground, and he strikes a heroic pose.

----------


## rachel

The two women turn in amaze and happy tears are their welcome.The three come to a clearing and just look at one another, wonder and joy in their astonished eyes.
The impossible has happened and they are together.
The girl closes the comic book sighing at the ending.

----------


## Asa Adams

> Aww, c'mon. Think of it as _flash fiction_ -- highly experimental... have some fun with it:


Oh....I am having fun  :Goof:

----------


## rachel

Writing,Tropical Fish, Beer, Chess, Country walks, fresh flowers, philosophy and cafes-these were his meat and potatoes-his oxygen.
"Write about it"they said"in fifty words or less" 
"Too silly"he replied, scowling.
Still he caught himself thinking in fifty word bites.He wondered........

hi Asa,
how are you?

----------


## bodica

Story Mmm what about a short poem of mine>>>>

If I could walk I would walk that mile
If I could talk I would take a while
If I could sing I would sing for you
If I could laugh I would not be blue
If I could right all the wrongs I would
If I only could.

Copyright Bodica July 2001

----------


## rachel

gorgeous, 
I am starting to think you have one beautiful mind

----------


## jahan

"He tried raping someone and got what he deserved!" she says, dressing the man's head wounds, his eyes staring beyond nothing. Just another chore.
Turning, she knocks the coloring book off the table. Replacing it, careleslly blanketing the childs card, in multi-colored crayon. Come home soon Daddy. I miss you.

-------------------------------
Okay, that was tough. Fifty words go by in a flash! I'm cool, if you don't count hyphened words as two. Thanks for the assignment.

----------


## Asa Adams

> Writing,Tropical Fish, Beer, Chess, Country walks, fresh flowers, philosophy and cafes-these were his meat and potatoes-his oxygen.
> "Write about it"they said"in fifty words or less" 
> "Too silly"he replied, scowling.
> Still he caught himself thinking in fifty word bites.He wondered........
> 
> hi Asa,
> how are you?


I am well...However i scowl at nothing. I have written many poems, and shortstories. I have a published, and another unpublished story. it is not that writing is silly to me. But the way i see this is that flash fiction has no place in lit. Maybe for a game, but to a writer, nothing as beautiful as the sky or the light in june, the cool in november, can ever be written in 50 words or less. perhaps some other people may understand. but for now, please continue on with your fun game.  :Biggrin:  No offence intended at all.

----------


## snowangel

[QUOTE=jahan]"He tried raping someone and got what he deserved!" she says, dressing the man's head wounds, his eyes staring beyond nothing. Just another chore.
Turning, she knocks the coloring book off the table. Replacing it, careleslly blanketing the childs card, in multi-colored crayon. Come home soon Daddy. I miss you.

Loved your story; really fantastic.

----------


## jahan

Thanks, Snowangel. It was a really tricky assignment. I can barely write a sentence in under 50 words!

----------


## rachel

The light in June, the cool in November, this and all the ages past, the multi-colored now and the uncertain ages to come-these were all written across the sky as the glorious sunset dripped it's jewel tones across the welcoming earth below.The dark lowered her inky curtain.

----------


## Virgil

> The light in June, the cool in November, this and all the ages past, the multi-colored now and the uncertain ages to come-these were all written across the sky as the glorious sunset dripped it's jewel tones across the welcoming earth below.The dark lowered her inky curtain.


Very nice, Rachel. I'm still waiting to read one of your stories.

----------


## rachel

I am preparing parts of two, because they are books dear Virg and will send them along. Hugs to papa and mama. A hug for you.

----------


## Asa Adams

> Very nice, Rachel. I'm still waiting to read one of your stories.


agreed, i especially liked the "the light in june, the cool in novemeber."  :Wink:

----------


## Pensive

She liked him, but he didn't. Fate was cruel to her or probably, it wasn't. He liked another girl, so she left him with his lover and went on her own way, the way where she had people who loved her and she loved them too, the way where there was happiness for her, she sacrificed her love and got love of many. Wasn't it a good deal?

(Aha, a poor story by me)

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

All dorm rooms are the same. I open my door and see ghosts. Ghosts of her. Ghosts of us. Ghosts of a future well never see. Ghosts of parting. 

Whod have guessed my ghosts sat on each others laps and watched pride and prejudice?

This rooms the same. Im not.

----------


## Asa Adams

that was interesting... very interesting

----------


## Hyacinth Girl

"Strawberries," she thought as the red tartness poured over her tongue. "Strawberries are for moonlight nights, for champagne sipped from a single glass. They must be sheathed in chocolate velvet, decadence made manifest."
Looking down into the bowl of scarlet, she shrugged her shoulders, bit again and smiled.

----------


## Charles Darnay

"Okay," said man 1 to man 2, "I've got it. Here it is: Two dogs, one black, one white, notice a slab of meat on the floor. They both lunge at it and grab either end at the same time."
"What type of meat?"
"Human."
"I don't like it - too cliché."

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

Its easy, Jeremy said.

I still dont see it answered his brother, squirming with his back to the sand.

That star makes the tip of her eyebrows Jeremy insisted, shes right there!

See her everywhere, dont you? asked his brother, flicking sand in his direction.

Jeremys eyes answered for him.

----------


## kathycf

Fireflies glowed in the grass and heat lightning flashed through the night sky. The air was fresh, yet still. Raggedy Ann doll still clutched to her side, the little one gazed out of her window longingly and then turned, sighed and padded back to bed.

----------


## Kelly_Sprout

Winter came early. Trees limbs snapped under a foot of fresh snow. Birds huddled for warmth. I crumbled breakfast toast onto the snow. A sparrow's body heat melted a shaft among the crumbs. Unable to escape, it froze to death. I mourned and cursed my foolishness.

----------


## lavendar1

The oscillating fan rushed a bit of cool air her way every now-and-then and back-and-forth memories flashed while she pushed them back to where they belonged - behind the blades, so that each next whoosh cut them up clean and blew them away. How refreshing!

----------


## TEND

Cut out as much as I could, but couldn't quite make it shorter, and didn't want to spend much time changing around the vocabulary, it's down to 57 words though. 

I watched my grandmother die in my mothers arms. We retreated to the sitting room, after just moments my mother left for the basement. I sat there alone too young to understand, I watched the doorknob from the bedroom, as it slowly turned, I ran screaming to mommy and there we hid, until the men came home.

----------


## Charles Darnay

.deid ehs woh s'taht dna ;on tub ,gnimoc mih ees dluow ehs ,lasraeher erofeb yad yreve sruoh sseltnuoc rof rorrim eht otni gnirats retfa ,kniht d'uoY .reh dniheb morf gnimoc mih ees t'ndid ehs hguone ylddO .saw ehs niav woh ;flesreh erimda ot rorrim eht otni derats ehS

----------


## ShoutGrace

> .deid ehs woh s'taht dna ;on tub ,gnimoc mih ees dluow ehs ,lasraeher erofeb yad yreve sruoh sseltnuoc rof rorrim ot otni gnirats retfa ,kniht d'uoY .reh dniheb morf gnimoc mih ees t'ndid ehs hguone ylddO .saw ehs niav woh ;flesreh erimda ot rorrim eht otni derats ehS



He stared into the screen to understand the words; how stupid he was. Oddly enough he didn't see the plot twist coming up. You would think that after reading forums before bedtime for years and years that he would see it coming, but no - and thats how he came to write out this story. 

 :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## toni

That's a funny one, Shouty!!  :FRlol:  lol.

okies. Lemme try:

The gruesome family of Mocking Street were left with no place to go.. They haven't payed their rent for 6 whole months and they were getting depressed... As they trodded down the street with thier 3 malnourished children, they thought "what are we to do with our lives?" And quite suddenly, they saw a sack of gold on the side of the street...

Quite silly eh?

----------


## livelaughlove

Despite the obvious effort, she mouthed it slowly while tears cascaded down her cheeks. A sigh escaped her waxy lips, one which he could not hear. “I…love…you…son,” she articulated, taking her last breath. He smiled.

----------


## x894565256

I desired one thing, more than I, or you for that matter (being that you do not know what I so wanted) could ever understand. And it never came. So gradually, without any sort of revelation or massive unveiling of truth, I grew a strange sort of apathy.

----------


## Rogers_68

today i drew my last breath. i held her soft hand, the one i've been holding for 48 years. i love that hand; i love the woman it's connected to. i drew my last breath and i will hold it in until she meets me here.

do hurry, my love.

----------


## brainstrain

Once upon a time there was a boy. Not just any boy, but a boy who despised cruelty. This boy decided that War wasn't very nice. So he killed every politician in the world, and melted every weapon ever made. And everyone lived happily ever after for all eternity. (50 words exactly! Heh)

The end ^_^

----------


## AnnaJuan

Once there was a girl who likes sitting before the computer and chatting with people from all over the world. One day, a man with whom she chatted for a long time told her that he loves her. She believed and they solved the distance problem and became happily together.

----------


## lavendar1

"Mothers who buy gloves for children who don't wear them or lose them would be better off teaching their children to pocket their hands while their moms pocket the money for better things."

"Like what?"

"Like trips to Mars."

"You can't go there!"

"You'll need handy money when you _can_."

----------


## Adolescent09

He strolled up the lavender port in a red and white checked suit. In his left hand he held a cloth bag and in his right, an iron mace. Her head was turned in a different direction, towards the streat. Oblivious. She didn't feel his calm breath on her neck.

----------


## Jetxa

“Kyle, have a seat.” 

Kyle stands. He cannot sit. The plan will not work that way. You can’t beat someone to death while sitting. How absurd.

----------


## blp

I got out of the car and watched it pull away, realising I'd left my phone on the back seat. I waved, but Ted didn't see. A grey hand flopped from the boot, as if to wave back at me.

----------


## Anon

Years of labour, beginning with her parents machinations almost from birth, had led her to this idyllic moment, about to kiss her cousins filthy rich friend atop Hungerford Bridge. Any woman would have said he was worth the effort of loving. 

The last minute being better than never, she turned away from him. Towards the sunset, the horizon, another dream. 

(60 words I fear)

----------


## lavendar1

> (60 words I fear)



And they are?
_Death. Devastation. Disease._
Theyre all Ds.
_OK. Ants. Bats. Crayfish. Eggs._
Eggs?
_Just the whites. Theyre slimy._
Oh.
_Fire. Gehenna. Hell._
Same.
_OK. Harlequin romances. Insects. Judas. Kissing_.
Why?
_Love. Marriage._
A pattern?
_Never. Octopus. Pistols. Quakes_times up.
Theyre just _words_.

----------


## Dikagami

Mrs. Whitaker got the shock of her life when she opened the bathroom door and found love bleeding on the floor. Resisting heart attack, she quickly found the phone and phoned the police when someone by the name of revenge crept from behind and pointed a dagger on her neck...

~woo~ 50 words

----------


## Fen

Everything began with a few words, it was all that was needed. There was a dream shared between us that seemed to last forever - but didn't. For only a few words were needed to end it too.

----------


## ampoule

She didn't usually read at the bookstore because she was loud about it, like some people who get caught up in watching television. He watched her face twitch and her lips move, the way she fidgeted in her chair and he fell in love.
She stopped, looked up smiling.
"Chai?"

----------


## Granny5

Maxine was working her cleaning shift at the corporate office building. Little did she know that the elavator was being repaired. Maxine was 39 years old.

----------


## Ahmed_Kaid

Anyhow, my life completely changed to the best ever, since i signed up here in this forum. However, i expect to be a real native speaker in the short term.

----------


## motherhubbard

fifty on the dot!


It was a long way down. Cathy could never resist a dare or a thrill. Looking over the edge she teetered to shock her friends. She should have stayed back with the others. Now it is too late. She stopped screaming before she reached the bottom. No one could look.

----------


## Literary_Cat

I met Hamlet when he tried to sell me a magazine subscription on my doorstep. "Please," he said imploringly, "Rosencrantz and Guilenstern have already sold a hundred fifty copies each, and I'll never get to college if I don't make my quota." I now subscribe to _The State of Denmark_.

----------


## NickAdams

_There’s mom. I loved her hugs: gently_ … pain? _Encompassing_ … _warm_ … “cold … it’s so unbelievably cold,” the driver said, as the dashboard pressed against his chest and emptied his lungs.

----------


## dzebra

She’s gone forever. I don’t know how to cope. She was my treasure. A marauding bunch of men say they know what can ease my troubles. “Love the sea, she’ll always be there,” and ”You need to find a new treasure,” they say. I’ll be a pirate.

----------


## Tabula_Rasa

IT was being madly chased... by a pack of nobodies.. about a dozen... already lost... The search had began since the day IT had gone missing. Only nobody was too persistant to go on with the search and hunt for IT... The only certainty was that IT was unknown... yet nobody had a clue how IT made the five of them to follow the rest....

----------


## YelloWCarD

"A Man And His Career"


He looked down at his new shoes,shined for the
first day of his career.His father's words
of hard work rung true.He was determined to be 
as professional.He looked through the window 
and said the following,"Would like fries with that?"

WRITE YOUR OWN SHORT STORY WITH ONLY 50 WORDS OR LESS..

----------


## Watershed

Marian gazed at the sky and knew all was lost, the twin men through themselves from their bounds into a rubbly grave. It was all gone, because the firey planes came down and took it away. All was gone, and it would never come back, except in dreams.

----------


## Granny5

Finally all the study, all the hard work in college was going to pay off. Barbie would be the strong, independent woman she had dreamed of being, free of house rules and parents. Today she had her freedom. The wedding march began.

----------


## ampoule

Inamorata

"Meet me now," he begged.
"You're crazy! It's midnight!" she answered incredulously, but with enough question in her voice that he pushed her.
"Then why did you answer my email? I know you're interested. Please. Now."
He waited, eyes closed, not breathing.
Then finally, "Okay, I'll be right there."

----------


## PrinceMyshkin

*Below are the fifty words. The story might come later!*

The a he she said retorted laughing late venomously catch and tell know me you I late night morning incredulous prompt serendipity calamity love truth perceptive thighs maybe if never after before narrow eyed lucid barometer search 1984 Boston Porsche Boxster possibility exit window Peeping-Tom telepathy trembling hot danger could

----------


## Anza

One day, a kitten took a walk. The End. (Sorry, I love sarcasm)

----------


## Aston

Her eyes gleamed in curiousity, wondering what goes where and who does what. She saw boxes on boxes on boxes. Wondering what little stories she could find and how many different lives created in peoples imaginations. Boxes full of books. 

Sweet little story ^^

----------


## ampoule

Jupiter

The director tapped his baton on the edge of his music stand. "The music coming around is taken from a favorite of mine, The Planets, by Gustav Holst."
As the piano began with the introduction we watched him disappear into space as our voices followed him to Jupiter.

----------


## DickZ

This is simply a response to ampoule's interesting short short story, and does not represent my attempt at writing my own short short story. 

The only motivation I have for posting this is that a) ampoule's story concerns a musical director, and b) I recently read a book that included an anecdote about another musical director. Here's the anecdote, and I don't claim authorship in any way:

_One of the many incidents described in the book, which covers just the summer months of 1911, involved the British conductor Sir Thomas Beecham. Apparently he was having trouble getting his lead female cellist to produce whatever sound he thought would be appropriate for a particular piece of music.

In front of the entire symphony orchestra, he said in a rage, Madam, you hold between your legs an instrument that could give great pleasure to thousands, but all you can do is scratch it._

----------


## LadyW

> One day, a kitten took a walk. The End. (Sorry, I love sarcasm)


 :FRlol:  Ha ha ha ha, sorry I found that really funny...

*Unrequited Love*
We had sat there. We had sat for hours in a curious silence, passing the occasional glance. I could feel his stare upon me; I turned to enquire and his mouth parted. 
I love you.
Guilts load did fall upon my heart like an iron weight. 
I turned away.

----------


## ampoule

> This is simply a response to ampoule's interesting short short story, and does not represent my attempt at writing my own short short story. 
> 
> The only motivation I have for posting this is that a) ampoule's story concerns a musical director, and b) I recently read a book that included an anecdote about another musical director. Here's the anecdote, and I don't claim authorship in any way:
> 
> _One of the many incidents described in the book, which covers just the summer months of 1911, involved the British conductor Sir Thomas Beecham. Apparently he was having trouble getting his lead female cellist to produce whatever sound he thought would be appropriate for a particular piece of music.
> 
> In front of the entire symphony orchestra, he said in a rage, Madam, you hold between your legs an instrument that could give great pleasure to thousands, but all you can do is scratch it._


You absolutely tickle me!

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

Gordon Lish watched me write this story.
All that was left was death and stoic faces.

----------


## toni

Dark Angel

She kept secrets behind ancient smiles on the cemetery gates. At your husband's wake, she flapped her wings in mourning and shed a black feather on his corpse. She was there when you lost your grandma, and generations before. She was the one who gathered roses at your coffin door.



(excluding the title, that is 50 words  :Smile: )

----------


## kiz_paws

The old man caught a fish for a meagre supper. When he arrived home, bent and tired from the day's labours, his angry wife taunted him, and challenged him to throw it back into the lake. So together they went to the lake and he tossed the old woman in.

----------


## tractatus

Oookey, I have fixed it, said plumber, now you can shower again.
- What about a bath? said widow.

----------


## kiz_paws

Mike entered the apartment cheerily, and was greeted by a familiar odor. 
What is that tantalizing smell? he asked, pecking Jaynes cheek.
Chicken, your favorite way, she sweetly replied and left the kitchen for a moment.
Mike saw his aftershave on the cupboard, smelled the chicken and smiled.

----------


## tractatus

It was the kissing scene of an old romantic movie, husband and wife watching. In an exotic island, under the palms... 

Holding his hand, wife was dreaming to be in that place with his husband.
Holding her hand, husband was dreaming to be in that place, with the Actress.

----------


## ampoule

Say Cheese

She had smiled a lot in her life. I could tell by the lines that looked like parentheses around her fading lips, lips that kissed her mommy, her lover, her baby, various and sundry boo boos, her grandchildren and the photo of her dearly departed.

----------


## Zippy

“We’ve won the lottery!” said Bob.
He’d gone to check the numbers and now he was back, the ticket in his hand.
Mary began to cry.
“Oh, Bob… I’ve been having an affair. At last we can part. Half the cash is mine!”
Bob swallowed.
“A-April fool,” he said weakly.

----------


## Zippy

“She said that he said that I said that Jane said that he liked him!” 

“And what did you say?”

“I said that was like sooo not what I said,” she said.

----------


## DickZ

> Say Cheese
> 
> She had smiled a lot in her life. I could tell by the lines that looked like parentheses around her fading lips, lips that kissed her mommy, her lover, her baby, various and sundry boo boos, her grandchildren and the photo of her dearly departed.


You sure squeezed a lot of meaning into such a few words, ampoule. I'm sure that's the basic object here, but you usually seem to get the most miles per word.

----------


## ampoule

> You sure squeezed a lot of meaning into such a few words, ampoule. I'm sure that's the basic object here, but you usually seem to get the most miles per word.


Thank you Dick. I enjoy the challenge of this.

----------


## _JadeRain_

There lived a boy with no eyes. Those around him explained the beauty of the world in detail. One day, he asked to borrow his grandfather's eyes. When the old man refused, he tore them out and placed them in his own head. He was met with gore not beauty.

----------


## kiz_paws

hey -- this thread is a duplicate of one already created...?

----------


## DickZ

> hey -- this thread is a duplicate of one already created...?


No - this one is "_Write a Short Story_ ..." and the other one is "_Write a Really Short Story ..._"

----------


## wagravity

i'm going to roll to the store. i want something to drink and some smokes. oh sweet relief of nicotine. ok, i'm going now.

----------


## tractatus

a simple story with inpiration from kiz_paws and ampoule.

Say Cheese

Mike entered the kitchen, yawning. He was a bit angry of
getting early, because his wife cant work quiet in kitchen. 

What we have for breakfast, he said.
toasted sandwich with cheese she said.

Cheese? cheese again.puff. Chee..
- Click ! , sounded a photo camera.

- Finally, she said. First photo of you, while smiling.

----------


## LePhantomeRatta

She placed a hand on her betrayed husbands arm. 
We thought you were dead.
He calmed, digging something from his pocket. 
You thought I was dead, I forgot you existed. He pulled off his old wedding band, slipping on the new one; hed received it when struck with amnesia.

----------


## Bluebiird

Meanwhile, somewhere in north London, two students sit watching TV.
“I’m so bored. Nothing ever happens.”
She smashed a vodka bottle over his head, “was that boring?”
“That hurt.”
“Yes, and now we can have an exciting trip to casualty. Happy now?”
“I hate you.”

 :Smile:

----------


## Gibran

"Anybody dies if his name is on it." 

Just then a man of the crowd grabbed his notebook and signed his name. 

"Now you remember me!" He stood there, smiling, as if he were a white tulip. 

"You're wrong." The crowd said, then left him alone silently.

----------


## Homyrrh

A deathly silence marked the hilltop gallows.

----------


## blp

I remember going there. I dont remember how I got there. I dont remember remembering the other place. It seems I forgot it as soon as I left. Did I ever remember it? Why does anyone ever remember anything? Why if they are going to, dont they remember it all?

----------


## blp

I liked how clean everything seemed. Clean and bright. But then, I didn’t mind eating chewing gum off the street. My Mom kept having to tell me not to.

----------


## Nighteyes5678

The rat wanted the cheese more than he wanted to breathe. So, when the trap sprung, everyone got their wish.

----------


## LePhantomeRatta

The grieving grandson somberly opened his inheritance check. On the back there was a treasure map. On the front, two words were scrawled across the otherwise blank check: Ha, Ha.

----------


## _JadeRain_

A rainbow rat and a checkered cat go sailing on a singing sea. The sun goes down while the moon comes up to guide them on their journey. Miss Cat says no, but Mr. Rat says yes. They never can agree what's best.

----------


## maga366

He opened the door. The place was silent, but something didn't seem right.
He felt a wierd energy. He called his lovers name. No reply. He stepped forwars and smelt the sickening stench of blood. His lovers mangled body was on the floor in front of him. A scream rose in his throat. It never came out.
He felt the world exploding on his head, and sank into darkness, never to wake again.

is it more than 50 words? not sure.

----------


## mantis2006

I had a dream that the world blew up, and we became ash that floated on forever with nowhere to land. Through the air we went, everywhere at once omniscient and knowing all things that can be thought. As God once again, as we have been before. 


50. exactly. 

-d

----------


## Sarasvati21

It seemed darker in the alley that night. Gazing around, he could have sworn a shadow moved behind him, but it was still as he looked directly at it. Such torment! He felt in his pockets, bringing out her picture. He cursed her for this, but he _loved_ her. Desperately.

----------


## Naya Cos

_When we are married, but not to each other,
We had it all, just like Bogey and Bacall.
Torn between two lovers, feeling like a fool,
She had ring on her finger and time on her hand.

I wouldn't gamble with your love,
One thin dime._
*That's why I hang my hat in Tennesee*.

----------


## kelby_lake

Soldier

The soldier looked down the dark tunnel and wondered if there really was a light at the end of it all. He pulled the trigger and fell to the floor as a dead man. The field was engulfed in darkness save for the brilliant light of the flashing siren.

----------


## Seabird111

"So, what's up?" asked John.
"Not much," said Joe.
"That's boring," muttered John.
John walked away, bored with Joe's response.
"John! I did kill some ants with a magnifying glass! Wanna help?"
They burned ants long into the night.

----------


## ben.!

Exactly 50 words!!

50 word short story:

“I’ve written a lot better,” Tim said as he took a new sheet. He sat down again, and began to write. “Ahh, this is crap,” he told his wife. “The computer won’t even compute the rubbish.” 

“Of course it won’t,” his wife told him, “you haven’t got it turned on.”

----------


## djy78usa

The cow slowly turned her head to look back at the farmer who was milking her. Knock, knock, she said. Startled, Farmer John could only ask, "who's there?" "The Murdering Cow," answered the verbose bovine. "The murdering cow who?" were the last words the farmer ever spoke.

-47 words

----------


## kandaurov

Nighteyes, I like it!

50 words:
It was Spring. The woman was sitting by the sunlit window, overhearing teenagers teasing each other and laughing. Though she was far from the rear view mirror, she was certain the bus driver himself was smiling. Nothing was ominous of a terrible car crash. And, surely enough, it didn’t happen.

----------


## Scorpio Ascendant

He sat with guilt and shame covering his face, admitting his betrayal, and begging for forgiveness. She stood up calmly, relived, unhurt and unsurprised. “What goes around comes back around," she thought.

----------


## Seabird111

> The cow slowly turned her head to look back at the farmer who was milking her. Knock, knock, she said. Startled, Farmer John could only ask, "who's there?" "The Murdering Cow," answered the verbose bovine. "The murdering cow who?" were the last words the farmer ever spoke.
> 
> -47 words


That made me grin.

----------


## kandaurov

> Originally Posted by djy78usa
> The cow slowly turned her head to look back at the farmer who was milking her. Knock, knock, she said. Startled, Farmer John could only ask, "who's there?" "The Murdering Cow," answered the verbose bovine. "The murdering cow who?" were the last words the farmer ever spoke.
> 
> -47 words





> That made me grin.


I had overlooked it; great stuff!

----------


## kevinthediltz

The man walked to the egde, he turned around and looked out over the audiance and said "love is more powerfull than anything. Without love a man is nothing." Then he turned back to the cliff and looked down to the sharp rocks. "Remember this day." And he stepped off.

----------


## branbran

He never thought he'd ever be in this predicament. His whole life had come down to this moment. His hand shakes as he holds the trigger tightly. "It's not gonna get me this time". The blast of the bug spray was deafening. The Dali Lama had just killed a mosquito. (50)

----------


## lovelord

At first ,I am a newer .Hello ,everone ,hope you oten send messegeto me . I really want to post my comments ,but I try several times ,no results .I really like stories ,poems and so on .Hope I will be your friend and you can support me more . :Nod:

----------


## Page Sniffer

Food fell from ARK's backpack into the "IN" bin.
"When's the last day rustbucket?"
_"TO..DAY,"_ verpped the biblio-bot. 
ARK winced as the credit rivet shot through the cartilage of his right ear. He grabbed his bag, and slid with a wide grin into the book basement via the trash chute...

----------


## lucidnightmares

Falling, faster than the heart can beat, he stares at the clouds above. The roof top shrinks away like so many hopes before. As a crow flies by his mind goes white, realization of everything and nothing. With one last breath he enters heavens gates like so many before.

----------


## Captain_Kuchiki

That's quite a shocker at the end!

Captain Rend slowed his engine velocity until his modest frigate into the Earth docking bay, high up in orbit.
"That's a fine ship you've got," Admiral johnson told the captain later on. "You're an aspiring space commander. Someday, son, you'll commandeer a fine cruiser and make the Space Navy proud." (50)

----------


## jikan myshkin

'**** man!' said jim ' i didn't think she had the knife, ugh what a mess, gonna need dry cleaning'

----------


## jikan myshkin

Train!

----------


## MrVeista

The young man walks up the stairs with anticipation. His hands are shaking, yet somehow he feels comfort. The smell of hallway brings back childhood memories. He can feel the sweat on his palm as he grips the doorknob. He looks at his arm, the needle wounds have healed. The door opens to an old man with a gentle heart.

----------


## ablueidol

Do you think, the dress flatters my figure?

Oh sweetheart I love the dress, it narrows the shoulders so well.

What breasts should I wear?

Ooh, well I think we go for soccer ball size; it will take attention off the feet. But, flesh coloured stilettos way too Paris darling.

see http://ramdom-short-stories.blogspot.com/ for more

----------


## Captain Pike

I think she... no, she wouldn't, she didn't.
I can't believe it -- can't believe she did it.
I saw it coming. There was nothing I could do.
She never loved me. 
It was all her fault. 

I could have been nicer.
She wanted to talk.
I was a jerk.

----------


## aBIGsheep

Knock Knock Knock
I heard it coming from my closet door.
I rubbed my eyes and got out from my bed. 
Hello it said
Hello I said back
Would you kindly let me in? A voice asked from the other side
I thought he sounded nice
There were no survivors

----------


## Sarasvati21

"Hello, Bear," I said.

"Hullo," he growled. Have some honey.

The sun was setting, edging the forest leaves in a pink glow.

We sat in the woods and supped.

It was beautiful.

Nothing would ever be the same. 

~*~




> Knock Knock Knock
> I heard it coming from my closet door.
> I rubbed my eyes and got out from my bed. 
> Hello it said
> Hello I said back
> Would you kindly let me in? A voice asked from the other side
> I thought he sounded nice
> There were no survivors


I like this one.  :Smile:

----------


## kelby_lake

'Are you dying?' she asked him. He didn't reply.

----------


## lavendar1

She sat looking down the lunch counter thinking how elbows were the awfullest-looking part of the human body when he walked in, sat beside her.

"Nice hairdo," he said, looking her over. His arm brushed hers. "But don't you know--it's impolite to put your elbows on the table."

----------


## aBIGsheep

> 'Are you dying?' she asked him. He didn't reply.


ABSOLUTELY GENIUS
Well done, friend, well done.

----------


## kiz_paws

Instead of following the pack, he blazed new trails. Except if you count where the girl was concerned. Her wish was his command and on it went. Until one day his call was replied to by another male. That was the day that his command found a new dimension ...

----------


## aBIGsheep

There's a myth that you can see how someone will die by wearing their glasses. Its true! I've worn my mother's and now I can't look at my father the same way.

----------


## storywriter101

I deleted a story about eating a jelly-covered piece of bread. My fingers rested on my computer keyboard as I tried to think of a good response to a fifty words or less forum. Soon, I came up with this, and counted the words... forty-eight.

----------


## trudzu

Saving money is good for your life said father to his son when they were on a boat. Sunddenly, the captain warned  A big wave in front of us. Then immediately the father fallen. His son shouted 1000 dollars for helping. Only one said he. But no one replied.

by Soleilwave

----------


## atiguhya padma

The snow fell like leaves bouncing on the wind. Hills as white as distant stars that sprinkle subtle and fragile light upon his shadow. The night pinned him down. Drifts covered his stretched body, bandaging his limbs like an Egyptian burial. Spring will bring sorrow, suffering, sadness.

----------


## dal.

You can do anything you want his dad said All you have to believe. He grew up spending countless hours in the gym working towards being the best. Now, its the championship game and his teams down one with five seconds to go, this is the moment hes been waiting for. But hes on his couch at home watchingnobody ever mentions injury as a possibility.

65 words

----------


## formality hater

"Eres amigo de Salem?"He had asked suddenly.
What was that supposed to mean?Not there too!I couldn't take it anymore...
My own identity has seemed to vanish, and now it is Salem who has become my identity!
Afterall I was a "hero's friend" and that has to be more than enough for me!
"Soy amigo de Salem."I had replied.

----------


## atiguhya padma

Staggering tornado-like into the lavatory, Vesuvian eruptions from his belly scattering vomit across the marble floor, he stumbles exit-ward. A gathering of concerned looks falls upon him. "God how disgusting" he drawls. "Some bastard has spewed up in there!" A colosseum of suspicious eyes casts stone-like doubts upon his face.

----------


## DanielBenoit

I took a magazine and curled it up into cylinder, poked my eye through it and peered.

----------


## TallyGD

A child cries for a lost toy broken by his hands. Shared memories of happiness and playfulness start to drift away. A parent quickens the erosion with a gift of new. The child smiles and rejoices at a memory yet made.

----------


## Nemo Neem

I never understood why we must suffer in a world where you see penguins suckling from flowers.

----------


## Eryk

generations of worshippers 
kneeled whispered and wore the 
dome of their cathedral down

----------


## VadimP

He looked over the people in the grocery store: a mother feeding her child a group of chatting schoolgirls an old lady arguing with the sales person, her husband patiently waiting nearbyWicked Jews! You took our land! passed through his mind as he pressed the button on his explosive belt.

----------


## Return Journey

> She sat looking down the lunch counter thinking how elbows were the awfullest-looking part of the human body when he walked in, sat beside her.
> "Nice hairdo," he said, looking her over. His arm brushed hers. "But don't you know--it's impolite to put your elbows on the table."


I like this one. 
It brought a smile to my faceand I wasnt in the mood for smiling.
Thanks Lavendar1.  :Smile:

----------


## Lumiere

I had to be there again. I went in the night. My bones were cold as I drove alone over the forgotten hills to Marquette Lane. Into the forest I stepped, and silence sealed me in. Then I found it, the very spot. Over sacred leaves, I wept.

----------


## WritingTheWrong

He loops his arm around my waist and guides me onto the porch. We sit shoulder to shoulder on the edge of the brick and cement square. I lean on him and let out a sigh, his scent mingling with the January – but too warm to feel like January – air.

----------


## beroq

In his bedroom, the man sat straight in the chair by the open window that overlooked a black, cloudy night. He had a small wooden inlaid box on his lap. 

The man thought he could get rid of the memories by simply burying them.

----------


## Oliver Pockets

The underground parking structure was dark. The five levels where kept cool by a system of cold water running through pipes pumping their contents through the entire underground structure. The first floor was filled with pens containing goats, chickens, and bicycles.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

The couple entered looking for help. With their car abandoned just a mile away, they were stranded. The house was dark, not lived in. The assumption that because no one _lived_ in this house meant there were no residents was to assume too much. The door slammed shut from the wind. It was jammed, maybe locked. The youngsters were the newest residents.

----------


## Katy North

A yellow brown snake shone, a bright exclamation point in the moonlight.
The bird, smelling of dust and black, landed next to what she thought was the rippling gleam of water.

The snake's teeth failed to catch the bird; its smooth gums slid over the bird's scaly leg as it exploded into the sky in a flurry of blurs and feathers. 

The snake relaxed back into his tight coil, patient as still water. 

...

Okay, that was 73 words, do I get a penalty? :Biggrin5:

----------


## certainty

He can hear them coming. The foot steps are heavier now then before. Their breath is so close he can touch it. It's so deadly quiet.. Any moment now, "DINNER'S READY!" Little Johnny puts down the gamepade with his sweaty hands and dashes towards the peoppori pizza.

----------


## Revolte

The dying rose fought his death, convinced he was the only figure of beauty. Until one storming day, the clouds broke and the sun beamed upon a sprouting tree. The dying rose then knew, that beauty was not his alone to hold and he took his final breath.

----------


## chckn648

I listened to a cucumber as I ate Elvis for lunch. The aliens are looking for me, but he was tasty and it was worth it. So much for him still being alive. Why be ordinary?

----------


## anzki4

As he walked into to the court, he looked perfectly calm. Still, inside he was crying, for ignorance and stupidity of man. He spoken calmly, but he seemed to be cold-blooded killer. As he was stated guilty, he only sighed silently. In his last days, he had only one thought: _Why?_

_And while he sat down to the chair, finally one tear dropped from his eye._

----------


## hillwalker

"Are you listening?"
"Please, why are you ringing me?"
"Because I chose you....."
Her ragged breath like static on the line then dead air as she hangs up for the thousandth time.
Behind her faintly lit window he sees her staring into the gloom before walking back into her kitchen.

----------


## James_Patrick

I was baptised, married, and burried: always with the priest to see it through. Who ties his shoes in the morning?

----------


## chimney_swift

I lost my brother in the water when I was very young. I see him sometimes in my dreams and he is still a boy and he looks very beautiful and he is standing on the shore. I ask him to come out onto the boat with us and he never does.

----------


## moonbird

It's not very good, but here's my try...

The girl was crying tears of fire, and they rained down on the earth like gunfire. The people ran from her, but they could not escape her violent sorrow. When the earth was completely burned only one man remained, her lost lover, and he sat in smoke, waiting for death.

----------


## formality hater

As he sits silently staring out of his window, the air outside suddenly turns moist. He then knows where his tears have escaped!

----------


## MatthewFarlow

I lay staring at the stars through someones broken roof. It was silent - too cold for crickets to chirp. Just my thoughts and those bright balls of burning gas. I leisurely drew fictitious constellations. A celestial body was growing quickly. I propped my body up on my elbows. Asteroid. (50)

----------


## MystyrMystyry

Startled by the boot kicking the door in I jumped from my chair and yelped 'What!'

'Give it to me or I'll shoot!' barked a gruff voice

'Give you what?'

'The box!"

'Oh that,' I blinked. 'This is 46. You want 64 around the corner...'

'64 ya say?'

'Uh huh.'

----------


## YesNo

Suddenly he remembered his Aunt Betty as if she were asking him a question. She was not his favorite relative, but her face was concerned and he told her it was OK. Don't worry about it. And then she left.

Days later he would find out she died that morning.

----------


## sweety

''I posted the letter sir''. ''You sure Wilson I have yet to receive an answer''. ''I assure you the letter has been posted''. ''It damn better be.'' ''I have a bad taste of manure in my mouth.'' ''Strange it's unusually still before the blackness''. ''Your eye fell out sir.'' ''Damn''.

----------


## YesNo

The cabin was supported by cinder blocks and underneath lived a snake. Today it was sunning itself on the step until Jane almost crushed it with her foot.

As she drove off, wondering how to kill it, its head could be seen turning, following her drive away.

----------


## Steven Hunley

The gunman stood in the shadows. His trigger finger was nervous. He could be a cowboy or a gangster, a soldier or an assassin. It really doesn't matter. What he is, is up to you dear reader. This story is yours not mine. Just say that he hit his mark. (50)

----------


## YesNo

There were four of them before the dog got off his chain. She flew to a branch, but there was no time or room for the others.

She spent two days thinking about this before she slowly, fully aware of what would happen, walked up to face the dog alone.

----------


## Jet

Holding the knife with her dominant hand, wrapping her grip around the handle with forefinger on the spine, Karen points the tip to the smooth yellowish surface. Working through initial surface resistance, she punctures through. She applies a second slice of the knife and serves me a piece of cheesecake.

----------


## Bluehound

His face was mischief as he withdrew the tray and held it out in triumph. A baked tart with my name on it, a small thing perfect and sweet. 
I thought he had won me already but now my insides felt like hot jam and I was his completely.

----------


## sweety

Steel of green, yellow beak on top 
night crawlers eating soil 
no backbone 
easy prey as they break soil 
but all in vain 
when.... :Confused5:

----------


## sweety

I believe man is altruistic. 

Even the flea would find that hard to suck on. 

At least we are not alone. 

I do not understand any of this, do you think I am senile? 

It might be the best condition to be in at this stage. 

Ouch damn they're everywhere,

----------


## YesNo

Jane was a good shot. Their hunting cabin was finally paid off when she was diagnosed with cancer. Treatment would be expensive.

She went to the cabin alone, positioned the rifle barrel in her mouth and worried that she'd somehow miss, but she was a good shot.

----------


## poppin3000

She asked him if the marks on her legs were stretch marks. “Stretch marks? Are you mad?” he proclaimed, questioning her perception of her own skin. “Hmm, I guess it’s just my skin being weird” she said as they tucked in. As the lights flickered off he grinned.

----------


## YesNo

For some reason, Sally told her boyfriend Bill what might happen in Atlanta this coming weekend when she would be with George.

When she returned, Bill asked her if she did it. Sensing his anger, she said, "I'm not saying what happened." Then, for some reason, she admitted she did.

----------


## janeeyre88

She entered the small library, warmed only by firelight. Book in hand she sat in her favorite chair by the fire. She turned her gaze towards the window and noticed the first stray snowflakes of winter begin to fall. She smiled and could not imagine a lovelier evening.

----------


## lani65

Their coffins lay together. They loved eachother more than life. I satisfied them both.

----------


## lani65

The meadow was splendid. Its beautiful, isnt it?. He walked straight past, a knife in hand. John, I love you she said. He looked through her, to the sun. Looking down she saw the crimson smudge on her lacy shirt, and the invisible shadow of her frame.

----------


## lani65

The results came back, the fingerprints were his!Suddenly, the guilty became innocent, and the innocent lost hope. Three years in prison was all he heard. Grinning, he thought back to the lab. He would have to thank Marty for those gloves.

----------


## Lawrence Hittle

Nice format. Like a stretched out haiku. Could lend itself to alot of really stoopid four or five line absurdities.

----------


## edenjane

Paul had the right idea

----------


## tonywalt

He typed out the ad to be placed online "diamond necklace for sale, box still sealed", then hit the send button. He turned the ipad off with one hand while waving at the bartender with the other, "another one of these-double".

----------


## moodymozart

He asked about his fear to write. The old man said. "To begin is the movement that is needed, straining your ears in the silence, a leap of faith as they say? As an acre of virgin sand awaits your footprints, the blank page awaits your words".

----------


## Jassy Melson

The new philosophy instructor wanted to make a good impression on his fellow teachers, so he waited till he saw the philosophy department chairman unlocking his office door. The new instructor called out: "What do you think of the Cynics?"

The chairman replied "Not much," and closed his door.

----------


## MeLiKeyClaSsIcS

Tim tried to finish his assignment for English class tomorrow. It was a cold January night and as he rubbed his aching temple, he stared at the only words filling his Microsoft Word Processor page. "I nac't ared my won riwtng, cufk my eifl."

----------


## MeLiKeyClaSsIcS

> He typed out the ad to be placed online "diamond necklace for sale, box still sealed"


A bit Hemmingwayish, but I like Hemmingway, so I like this!

----------


## Jassy Melson

Mine is still the best.

----------


## srmikman

He was confident. Assertive. Bold. He could stare down the world and excel in any kind of challenge, he thought as he entered the hallway. And then a cute girl walked by. Nice clothes. Not! she laughed as she passed. He was insecure. Shy. Embarrassed. He never stood a chance!

----------


## FatElvis

I fall from the stars, I enter the desert, and I climb the mountain. My reality is gone, but I exist still. I find a way to end the pain. Goodbye mountain, goodbye desert, and goodbye stars.

----------


## WolfLarsen

Short Story with Fried Eggs

Poo-puck had a flippity-dope. The flippity-dope plinged in a complete boo-bad. Boo-bad had fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing with schlack. And pong pong pong! Now cap!

Sip-dung, who had bamp with dik dik dik dik szacked with all the hemp ziiiiiiips, and now the hop hop can't hop!

Copyright 2013 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## miyako73

What are you on, Wolfie? I want some. It must be some strong shi t.

----------


## YesNo

James wrote, "Nonexistence is sweet." That would piss off mommy. She said his stories sucked.

"Mommy's stupid."

He took the semi-automatic rifle to the nursery, killing the women in charge and then the children before the police put one through his head.

Investigators read, "Truth is shallow. I am deep."

----------


## YesNo

George cried in the temple, "Why? Oh, why?"

Nothing happened.

He cried in the church, "Why? Oh, why?"

Nothing happened.

He cried on the mountaintop in gorgeous weather, "Why? Oh, why?"

Nothing happened except lightning struck him from out of nowhere. He ran into his fifty-word story limit.

----------


## YesNo

The condom broke. Nine months after that Julie was born.

Fifty-nine years after that, he died and Julie wept.

Two years after him, she also died and Julie wept.

Some knew them as sinners and others called them trash, but every God worth loving loved them, without exception.

----------


## WolfLarsen

Ping-eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep
a very short story by Wolf Larsen

Ping-eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep had a favorite ha-ha-jalikoptuck, which he kept in a black hole half way across the universe.

The black hole was made out of peanut butter.

Peanut butter has all the answers your genital herpes are craving for.

Is the ceiling talking to you?

Copyright 2013 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## YesNo

A blond walks into the bar at closing time. "Where's Michael?"

"He's upstairs."

"Oh. I see." She quietly climbs the stairs.

"I wouldn't go up there, Brenda."

She comes down carrying Michael's pants and Gloria's dress. "They were asleep."

On her way out, she triggers the fire alarm sprinkler system.

----------


## WolfLarsen

Something's Wrong with the Solar System
a very short story by Wolf Larsen

He woke up inside the toilet. Then he grabbed the sun in his arms and kissed it. That's when the sun's vagina spat 1,000,000 clones of Wolf Larsen all over the planets & moons of the solar system. All of the 1,000,000 of Wolf Larsen's clones were ****ing your mother, and you were born a screaming mess 9 months later.

Copyright 2013 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## YesNo

"Michael, why did the fire alarm go off and where are your pants?"

"I don't know, George."

"Brenda's had her fill of your hookers."

"Captain, you better come up here."

"Don't...."

"Relax."

George stands in the bedroom. "Gloria? What are you doing here?"

"I can explain, baby."

----------


## cacian

*dawning rain*

The river ran through a passage of leafy stones. The sun grabbed the water and flinged a shiny streak of yellow and red upon its waves. The air filled with condensation and it was about to rain. An Indian summer like you have never seen before was about to dawn upon nature. And thus within a matter of minutes splendor began to rise. If art could speak it would take a piece of nature and dance a jive with it.

----------


## Hawg Horse

Funeral XLVII

Alone and dead drunk again on Superbowl Sunday, surrounded by blowup dolls, each sporting his favorite player jerseys. Ravens on the right. Niners on stools, with celebrity glasses. Thanks for coming, he slurred, then bowed for their cheers. Beyonce (Destinys Child) was lip-synching as he lit his house afire.

----------


## Hawg Horse

> He typed out the ad to be placed online "diamond necklace for sale, box still sealed", then hit the send button. He turned the ipad off with one hand while waving at the bartender with the other, "another one of these-double".


Tony,

Liked your short story. If we voted on this Thread, you'd have mine. Reminded me of Hemingway's one sentence novel ... only better.

----------


## YesNo

"Well, Gloria? I'm waiting. What happened?"

"Whaa-aa-aaaaaa"

"What are you doing here without your clothes on?"

"Waaaaaa"

"Did you have sex with that sleezebag, Michael?"

"Whaaaaa-aaa-whaa"

"How long has this been going on?

"Waaaaaaaaaaaaa"

"Gloria! Brenda's _your friend_. She's got enough trouble with Michael's whores."

"Waaahaaa-aaa"

"I've heard enough."

----------


## AuntShecky

To open the fridge for the last can of Muckenmeier’s, Sal had to back into the bathroom. “Gee, your place is small--”

“ ‘_Small_’? The mice are so hunch-backed they hired a personal injury lawyer. Even their wives are suing me for loss of consortium! Now get the hell out.” 


(Forty-nine words, not counting the title. By the bye, it's "50 words or _fewer_.")

----------


## Hawg Horse

AuntShecky,
LMAO ... "wives suing for loss of consortium," now there's a brilliant legal tort that's never yet been tested  :Smile: 
YesNo,
Like your vignette. Makes me think of Shaggy's famous song: “It Wasn't Me.” All those long words should be added to the modern dictionary, 'cause they convey clear meaning and are often heard by English speakers ‘round-the-world. I count 49 words on your short story, not counting the title. You most certainly found the poetic loophole in the word count rules by using all those hyphens  :Smile: . I'd say, keep-on posting those genuine gems, but 'tis most often thought unwise ... to encourage the incorrigible  :Smile: .
Hawg
PS: It would be fun to vote on the submissions on this thread too?

----------


## YesNo

Thanks, Hawg Horse! I found Shaggy's song which I hadn't heard before: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2g5Hz17C4is He's pretty good.

A limit of 50 words initially seemed too restrictive but then it occurred to me that some chapters in graphic novels don't have many words in them.

----------


## AuntShecky

Like the Time Elvis Shot Up His TV When Robert Goulet Came On

The viewer hurled the remote with such force it smashed the screen. He grabbed his crotch and yelled, I got your going forward right here!

----------


## WolfLarsen

> Funeral XLVII
> 
> Alone and dead drunk again on Superbowl Sunday, surrounded by blowup dolls, each sporting his favorite player jerseys. Ravens on the right. Niners on stools, with celebrity glasses. Thanks for coming, he slurred, then bowed for their cheers. Beyonce (Destinys Child) was lip-synching as he lit his house afire.


Fatastic! Standing ovation! Bravooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Horde of Millions of Crystal Meth Addicts Devouring Everything in Their Path...
a very short story by Wolf Larsen

A penis was having a celery dip with the evening news. The evening news is made out of corn flakes, and cornflakes are falling through your dreams like the orgasms of the Pope. Someone is playing Alfred Schnittke in the distance... 

Copyright 2013 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## Hawg Horse

Thanx Wolf. Nice to hear back from the freeist mind onsite. Your posts always give me pause--usually making me feel out of touch with the latest ways of the world. Without you, I'd never have considered the wet dreams of the Pope 
or the music of Schnitte.

----------


## AuntShecky

The king died. Then the queen partied like it was 1599.

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Philosophy of World War 3 in a Cracker Jack Box
a very short story by Wolf Larsen

You were walking up thousands of miles into yourself when you discovered the big gigantic anus in the center of the universe. It was the big black hole of the big gigantic anus that was devouring dozens of solar systems by the minute. Caligula was there devouring all of the solar systems...

Copyright 2013 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## Paulclem

It was dark. He was in a coffin. In a panic he shouted and banged. The lid came off and smashed into the back. The hearse sprang open. The box slid out. He was rolling down the street, past the chemists screaming “Has anyone got anything to stop this coffin!”

----------


## WolfLarsen

FridaY niGht imMaculate cOncePtion aT the hOtel SaNta maRia (five hour rate)

a very short story by Wolf Larsen

And the symphony of three stories of bokity-bapity-bedsprings goes bonkity-bickity-oh-oh-oh as priests & politicians & other people's wives & their bosses & good girls from good families all practice the Catholic glories of Friday night immaculate conceptions by the thousands & thousands throughout Latin America. And in nine months...

Copyright 2013 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## AuntShecky

Billy spent hours constructing his snowman. When it failed to come to life, Billy kicked and stomped it into a lumpy mess. He considered building a replacement, but his bus was coming. All the rest of the day, he treated his employees miserably.

----------


## WolfLarsen

> Billy spent hours constructing his snowman. When it failed to come to life, Billy kicked and stomped it into a lumpy mess. He considered building a replacement, but his bus was coming. All the rest of the day, he treated his employees miserably.


the title and the ending are so great! Bagel so well story. I mean Nagel so well story. I mean Nagel so well with the story. You know this voice recognition software sometimes really socks! Anyway I think you know what I mean.

----------


## islandclimber

*Highway Inversions*

From the backseat he thought of the interstate as slowly devoured. Pissing into the afternoon's empty wine bottle he felt an intense aversion towards his tumescence. The impulse was there, the synapses alert, scissors could be pulled from his kit, he would grasp this engorged moment..._snip_.

----------


## WolfLarsen

15836 or 18725
a very short story by Wolf Larsen

A poem & a very short story are exchanging gunshots outside on the street. You call the police and they laugh. Harold Washington falls through the ceiling with his male lover. You stick a mailbox into your penis and walk away...

Copyright 2013 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## Hawg Horse

Reading "snip" ... caused me a detumescent reaction.




> *Highway Inversions*
> 
> From the backseat he thought of the interstate as slowly devoured. Pissing into the afternoon's empty wine bottle he felt an intense aversion towards his tumescence. The impulse was there, the synapses alert, scissors could be pulled from his kit, he would grasp this engorged moment..._snip_.

----------


## WolfLarsen

Wish I Was There!! 
a very short story by Wolf Larsen

Boom-boom ha-ha-ha-ha whooooopiieeeee carnivaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllll oh my boopity-bing-bop dance drink fornicate like ten-thousand verbs having an earthquake with a tidal wave! Sweet-sing-sex in a hoppity-yip-bing! Love hotels completely full with jonging-jip-jop! Bonging! And sockity-dip-frrriiinnnggggg! Oh my cloppity-clop!! 

Copyright 2013 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

> Brr... Scary stories. Mine is not horror, just something i wrote after work. And it´s 50 words! :
> 
> Five hours after her death I sign all the documents and put them in a red plastic cover. I enter the archive, and lacking a ritual I whisper her name, before sorting her file according to the numbers of her birthdate. I turn off the light, and lock the door.


Strong. Powerful. Understated. Excellent writing.

----------


## AuntShecky

Harpers wife always neglected to refill the ice cube trays, but this didnt end their marriage. He left her the night she poured him a drink on the rocks. Literally.

----------


## _Paul

I don't know who I am. Sometimes, people tell me I am called Dave and that before the accident I was a great success.

----------


## Kelson

The rain was falling now, an deluge of heavy droplets that skittered off the damp tarmac beneath the man's feet. Pulling his collar up against the biting wind, he tucked his hands into the deep pockets of his overcoat. He shook his head. 
"All this for a pint of milk."

----------


## YesNo

He last asked her to have sex two years ago on Valentine's Day. She wasn't interested. So this Valentine's day she asked him if he wanted sex. He didn't.

Two years from that, he died. She said, "Oh."

Two years later, again on Valentine's Day, she died.

----------


## AuntShecky

Young George confessed to chopping down the cherry tree. Father, I cannot tell a lie.

Well, Son, his father replied, if thats true, forget about your future in politics.

----------


## cacian

*Himself and Him*
__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ __
The carousels of his feelings. They ran like solid water through the riguors of life . They put him up and down against himself, the element, so quickly it was a damn a hot seat and a solid ramp. He would sit still for few minutes and think and then stand up and wheel. He could not tell if it was real. His appearance however was appeasing and every time he catches it it looked right. That at least he felt.

----------


## Vandelay

And so he parrished in agony, slayed by his own people after a long, horrific battle. No, battle is to noble a word for what took place under the eyes of the world. The world that just waited to adapt to whatever outcome - but no, never dared to take part.

----------


## YesNo

"Since atoms are empty space Santa shrinks himself along with the bag of presents. Then he easily slides down the flue of the furnace. Besides, he's too fat to get through the front door."

His son looks at him.

"At least that's what scientists currently believe."

----------


## cacian

*a fancy talk*

''I want to know and be all. I won't settle until i do. An opportunity's left is a regret a theft.''

''You do''? said the voice in the background. That was Michael his new deputy.
''Well there is a door open it and take a good look . Come back when you are done and then we can explore more.''

----------


## YesNo

"Mama says the stork brings the presents."

"What!?"

"She says Santa has nothing to do with it."

"Your mother's wrong."

"She says there's no evidence for Santa."

"But there's evidence for the stork?"

"Plenty!"

"Listen! The stork doesn't bring the presents. The stork brings the...well, never mind."

----------


## Grit

Drinking espresso on the moon, gassy I was, as hunger came without warning.

Expelled a nasty steam with a lift of a leg, the moon man grumbled "That's rather crass."

He should watch his lip, he nose I'm hungry. So I go a head and face my hunger.

Yum.

----------


## cafolini

> "Mama says the stork brings the presents."
> 
> "What!?"
> 
> "She says Santa has nothing to do with it."
> 
> "Your mother's wrong."
> 
> "She says there's no evidence for Santa."
> ...


For Mama, the stork brought the presents hanging inside a diaper. It is interesting that in the early 20th century, France opened a Stork Department. Sexual education was so repressed that many women wrote letters to France ordering their dahlings.

----------


## Steven Hunley

*Trench Sunday*
by
Steven Hunley

Lieutenant Russell stubbed his cigarette and gazed at his watch. Men stopped talking.

Its zero hour. 

We lined up.

Buchanan and Higgins lifted the Lewis gun; three carried Mills bombs, the rest fixed bayonets.

Shells whizzed overhead, Russells whistle blew, and we climbed up for a walk in the park.

----------


## Jassy Melson

Very very good.

----------


## cafolini

> *Trench Sunday*
> by
> Steven Hunley
> 
> Lieutenant Russell stubbed his cigarette and gazed at his watch. Men stopped talking.
> 
> Its zero hour. 
> 
> We lined up.
> ...


We could have stayed in and died in the trench. Or we could have retreated and let the superidiots rule. ROFLMAO!

----------


## Grit

‘ “I won’t let you kill us.” The knight screams over hammer strikes of red lightning.

King Al’Thor ignores him as he consumes the chalice’s power, eyes exploding stars.

Sword drawn, the knight forces each step towards his Lord, buffered by screaming gales.’

Then I get hungry and make a sandwich.

----------


## Steven Hunley

>  I wont let you kill us. The knight screams over hammer strikes of red lightning.
> 
> King AlThor ignores him as he consumes the chalices power, eyes exploding stars.
> 
> Sword drawn, the knight forces each step towards his Lord, buffered by screaming gales.
> 
> Then I get hungry and make a sandwich.


Oh

Now there's a new master of the twist ending. O'Henry would be proud.

----------


## YesNo

"Shall we say grace before eating?"

"We normally don't. Just start eating. Besides, we're probably more Hindu than Christian."

"Ah, so you offer some to the Gods prior to eating?"

"Uh, no."

"Hm."

"But we do give the Gods a chance to eat anything left after we're done."

----------


## cacian

*family ties*

The ideal place to be is a family weekend.
It is not a mountain or a hill it is a personal gathering a manicured affair of family members invited to their shows of opinions.
What more to life then a city full of bright gents and ladies and busy bees of children wondering about their family names looking for a match to catch. familiariaty is what makes humans condescending towards appropriateness. Wild and we are without a shoe nor even a true word to our purse. Lost is an neverland neither free to me or you. Glad that's classified.

----------


## YesNo

"I saw a UFO out back."

"That's nice."

"They wanted to do some diabolical experiment on me, but they said I wasn't good enough."

"Why? I think you'd make a fine, random selection of humanity to work with."

"I told them where you lived."

----------


## YesNo

A blonde and her date were drinking at the bar when his phone rang. She's seen the movies. "Don't answer it!"

"I've got to, baby....Yeah, boss....I'll be...."

She grabbed his phone and dropped it in his beer.

There's a long pause.

Apparently, he hasn't seen the same movies.

----------


## WolfLarsen

A zop went boom-boom with the bing-bong. Zop (who lived at the zoo) took the subway up to cockle-doodle-do. There he found the dawn undressing herself in a beautiful red lingerie...

Copyright 2013 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Flap went the bong when you clap-clapped. Clap-clapping being the wissssssssssssssssed froooopppppppppppppped biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing!


Copyright 2013 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## Weeshnaw

He sat down.

----------


## cacian

a superman went:
''phew!i managed to skip that building before it hit me. The twins towers look a doodle next to this.
i am worried now i might bump onto osamas lookalikes the chicos de la kaida and they might just take me for a flying saucer. i better get off quick before another hit takes me all the way to an afghan zombie state and there i might just learn to peak faster then I can creack.''

----------


## AuntShecky

Seans grandma said, Sure, an plantin this potato on St. Patricks Dayll be bringin ye good luck.

I cant be buryin the likes o this in the cold ground! Sean replied. Its almost human. Th eyes are Irish, and theyre all smilin!

----------


## free

When I saw him, the watch on my hand stopped and I said to myself: 'He must be the one.'

----------


## cacian

''how is a burger to be cooked ladies and gentleman?'' asked the chef.

''toasted on each side?''
replied the mate the one with faint
saint look on his take.

''nay'' said the slay 
''more likely to grilled fusion wire under 
a still minutes and
shrilled until it
silts.''

''very well'' said the cook
i may just ask
you too to bring
one each next you
time you real.
i was only munching
the wheel
no need to frill''

----------


## Adolescent09

*The Tipsy Praying Mantis*

One swarthy leg fertilized unkempt soil, the other was propped on a hollow barrel. His chortle struck apathy in lingerers. Such are the fans of zoos. Not all lovers of Opera subscribe to Tom Waits. A flame gasped for oxygen in his cage of thought and in a swoop he cleared the draught of Jack's madness. While throttling the cherub that bartered his throne he plunked his dues in Dante's lethe. 

HaHa! It's bad, I know, but it was fun to write! Short stories aren't exactly my cup of tea  :Tongue:

----------


## YesNo

The prime minister said, "Execute him."

"He hasn't been tried yet."

"Execute him!"

Jonathan Intheway was beheaded.

Three months later the king wanted to know who killed Sir Jonathan.

"The prime minister ordered it."

"I would never do such a thing!"

----------


## cacian

''forgive me father for I have sinned'' belligered a shy old mime.

''for why have you sinned'' asked the priest?

''I have sinned because I copied''. replied the why.

''you copied? do you mean you learned?' asked the priest.
'
''yes I did father''
''am I repentant? could you would you forgive such sin''?

'I would forgive only it is not you.
I shall let you through
this time without a glue.
And I ain't to sue,
for whoever brewed such ruse
must surely perish the mood.
Unlearn you trade and be
prepared to seek only the rare.
learn not to because, but
remember only for those
who need it the most.''


and off he went the gent to his meant and the priest to his least. Under the heavens the skies went boff whatever caused such tros.

----------


## cacian

As the pilgrim wonders off to his hut the priest racks up the duty book and rodes off to his dwelling flock.
He thinks to himself: as the binary types I manage claps from awe to roar. It is rightly so and to each moment its pro.
Enters the oratory page the leaf blower and ponders off as to the quizzing of the priesthood mood. His recollection of words of wisdom weigh him down a little he pleads. He asks as to whether the inwords may alter a little for they may not wave as much as they wage.
To which the priest replied:
''the management may shake and flaws a little but the terrain upon which the church stands is pause and the words upon which they clause is dorsed and whoever quire them is fraud.''
And to this the pager grouted and stormed begging not to be brought and the story went dorm.

----------


## bobeager

A little Twilight Zone. Reminds me of the episode where they take the masks off and there still on their faces. Very short but makes you think alot. Nice work.

----------


## Dane Beach

Cindy boarded the elevator for her psych exam. Empty, bright.
Cindy didn't like elevators. Cindy didn't like the dark. But Cindy didn't like stairs either.
The light went out. The Elevator stopped. Cindy's breathing stopped.
The light came on and there appeared a gleeful ghostly child. 
Smile for Hidden Camera.

----------


## cacian

Silence appeared to have consumed this thoughts. He did not realise the lateness of his dreams.
They were to be delayed and there was not one scint that would come running down the hipes to alert him of such.
The demand for noise when time as its peak is crucial. Hence and forth to ideas that came and went and the assertness in which one notices nothing is to be abrupt. 
There is to thinking and there to saying and what there is to between is a punctual siding the rhetoric error is its margin.
He at least who unaware would rest upon thyself delluded to daylight come and nothing but defeat would shine his lay.

----------


## AuntShecky

I cant stand it anymore, John, Mrs. Dough said. We have so little to live on.

Thats true, Jane, her husband replied, but we have so much to live for.

----------


## AuntShecky

A Looming Scandal


Like chlamydia on a college campus, the rumor spread among the party-guests. The whispers arose over the mystery of what Cruckshanks wife did for a living, leading to the belief that she was a hooker. The truth prevailed on her business card: 

Made to Order Hand-crafted Rugs.

----------


## YesNo

Three friends were drinking martinis.

The brunnette said, "I told my man he ain't gittin' it any more."

The redhead said, "I told my man he ain't gittin' it either."

The blonde said, "I told my man if he'd stop whinin' about you two he could git it all night."

----------


## YesNo

Three friends were drinking beers on Saturday night.

"My wife said she's too good for me."

"My wife said the same thing."

The third guy finished his beer and paid the tab.

"Where are you going?"

"I kinow where there's two hot women with nothing to do."

"Where?!"

----------


## Hannes Delbeke

Old Donald never let someone on his farm.
People always said there was gold buried under it because it looked like a hill.
When he died little Tom decided to search for the gold
His mother went looking for Tom the next day,
"Weird, the hill seems bigger than I remembered"

first short story ^^
my English isn't perfect so i hope it's okay

----------


## Calidore

> Old Donald never let someone on his farm.
> People always said there was gold buried under it because it looked like a hill.
> When he died little Tom decided to search for the gold
> His mother went looking for Tom the next day,
> "Weird, the hill seems bigger than I remembered"


Excellent.

----------


## chirpy

Arrow positioned, she pulls back the string. Aiming as the bow bends.
Count to three. One. Breath in. Two. Breath out. Three. Fire. Miss.

She grips her last arrow and tries again. Getting there.

She sets down her bow to pull her arrows out of the earth.

----------


## cheriedurbin

Ooooh...I like this one!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## cheriedurbin

Lovin all these shorts...keep em' comin'.  :Hurray:

----------


## BlindPoet

Approximately 1000 years ago in the Dark Ages, an unnamed, faceless blacksmith sits in his forge. Empty mugs once holding mead lay on the ground as he drinks away his sorrows. Dead wife, dead children, a bloodline ended, all violently ripped from his arms by the Black Death. Tax Collectors banging on the door. In a fit of rage he screams as he swipes a shelf of tin and iron into the forge. He sits back down and drives a dagger into his own heart, not knowing that simple fit of rage changed the world forever... Steel.

Sorry, went a little over 50 got carried away. I still kept it short though.

----------


## AuntShecky

Election Bet

The winner made the loser park smack in front of the joint. In brazen daylight the neon promised Adult Videos - MagazinesXXX. Inside the store the wife watched her husband sheepishly approach the clerk and ask for _The New York Review of Books_.

----------


## adaminspace

The two men stood by the car looking across the endless sea of waving grass. 
Nothing can live here? 
The odd insect. No idea how theyve adapted, what theyve become. The scientist replied.
Damn, 20 years wasted. The shareholders wont like it.
We cant kill it, it just chokes out everything and keeps spreading.
OK, sell this to the military and use Brazil next, its cheaper.
The biotech executive scratched, missing the small wasp-like thing that had just stung him.


OK, it's actually 81words but all my stories are 81words to submit to the 81 word short story site.
I love this thread. If fiction under 1000 words is flash fiction, is fiction under 100 words deci-flash fiction or tithe-flash fiction? Any suggestions?

----------


## YesNo

Dan read the explanation why the movie was rated R, "For language and offensive scenes throughout...".

In its defense, aren't all movies made out of "language" except those artsy, foreign ones he's not likely to rent? 

He continued reading, "...and brief nudity."

Just "brief"? That did disappoint him somewhat.

----------


## cacian

The jardinière fell on the floor.
It crashed a soil hardened to stored.
The buds floored all over the tiles. The dried old soil scattered like piles.
About time air entered its layers. 
To germinate is to riot.

----------


## Oedipus

Spoke to a woman, now harmed is my ramshackle pride: I saw the sublime sublimated by the prosaic, the palearctic modality of rejection.

----------


## cacian

''the substitute to love is a masquerade of sorts and mezzanine has loads '' said the chaperon to the musician.
''oh yes...'' replied the musician 
''and the substitute to music is a harmonica without accord. try it and see if it mords. satirical applauds.''

----------


## Micheal Sackson

once upone a time the end

----------


## Hwo Thumb

> *Begin Transmission:*
> Yes. Yes, it's me! I know you're busy, I'm sorry, but something's come up. It's about Earth. Someone just took a human starbound, and - Of course I'm sure! I saw it! Okay. I'll... take care of him. No, I can handle it! Sometimes, sir, I think you don't even trust me...
> *End Transmission*


ARRGGHH it's 50 words and I can't trim off more. And I'm not counting, "Begin Transmission" and "End Transmission" as words.

----------


## YesNo

A guy walks into the bar and looks around. "Maggie, where's Betty?"

"I don't know, Pete. She could be anywhere."

"The app I installed on her phone says she's right here. Do you girls really think I'm that stupid?"

"Oh. Did you install that on this phone?"

----------


## adaminspace

I find 50 just too short to allow for plot development

“It’s an offering cup to Ca-Col” said the archeologist “Found at a temple that escaped the destruction of planetary suicide.”
The minister for alien civilisations rotated the image of the staggeringly ancient artefact. Some faint, red pigmentation remained outlining the flowing lettering on the fine, cylindrical alloy vessel.
“Fantastic preservation.” murmured the politician “This discovery will assure your continued funding.”
Was that a very faint ‘a’ outlined at the end of the newly identified god’s name? Maybe an ‘o’ in front?

that's 81. Anyone who wants a few extra words could post on www.81words.net where you can rate peoples stories as well. Have a look!

----------


## YesNo

An alien surveyed the humanoids watching it from the bar, "Ex...ter...mi...nate...them...all."

A red laser beam from its head, slowly, methodically, moved across the crowd, left to right.

When it finished, the bartender asked, "You do remember what happened the last time you tried that, Charlie?"

----------


## Hwo Thumb

"But can we trust him?"
"Of course we can't. He'll turn on us the second we give him the chance."
"So?"
"So don't give him the chance. Once we don't need him anymore, you drop him."
"Kill him?"
"There's no choice."
The third man eavesdropped quietly from the shadows.

----------


## YesNo

Billy got a Christmas card from his Aunt Petula and Uncle Clive.

"God! They're so irrational. Don't they know I'm an atheist now?" 

He almost pitched it, but maybe they sent money? 

Nope.

Inside he read, "Sorry, sweetie, no money. At least you're still scientific enough to check."

----------


## AuntShecky

^the previous one (#615) is pretty funny, YesNo. But maybe Billy isn't the committed atheist as he thought he was. Otherwise the first word out of his mouth wouldn't've been "God!"

----------


## YesNo

Thanks, AuntShecky! I almost didn't have him say "God!", but then I had an extra word by my count (which might not be an accurate count). So I figured I'd use it to portray Billy's rationality.

----------


## YesNo

_"om aym sarasvatiey nameh"_

"Stop it."

"I'm chanting. You should try it. It will help with your borderline personality disorder."

"I'm not borderline."

"Denial."

"You're too loud."

_"om aym..."_

"I'M!! NOT!! BORDERLINE!!"

"Hmmm."

"I'm antisocial. The last thing your shrink said was he should have locked me up long ago."

----------


## YesNo

It's Saturday morning. Sebastian knocks on his son's bedroom door.

"Jimmy, are you up yet?"

"No. What do you want?"

"I just read something you might find interesting."

"Tell me later."

"It's important."

"What is it?"

"I just read that kids who get more sleep perform better in school."

----------


## adaminspace

Recipe for a Broken Heart

Heat 1tsp cumin in a saucepan. 
This gets bitter if left too long.
Dash in extra virgin olive oil for betrayed innocence.
Toss in an onion, carelessly diced, when things get heated.
Add garlic, bruised or totally crushed.
Sprinkle in 1tsp fresh thyme, so much wasted.
Carefully chop 1lb freshly picked mushrooms and add with the stock.
Simmer for a while then serve cold with soured cream and a pinch of rue (optional).

Any mushrooms will do. I used death-caps.

----------


## YesNo

Cynthia has six Christmas cards to send. She sends the same ones every year from boxes she bought years ago.

Every year she delays. Now, where are those stamps? Where is her pen?

To relieve her worries, this year her nurse tells her she sent them out for her.

----------


## YesNo

Howard knows the abuse he would get if he flunked another course. He raises his hand.

"Yes?"

"Can you do problem 16?"

Professor Roketsienski looks at the problem, "Yes. I can do it. Any other questions?"

----------


## Hwo Thumb

> Howard knows the abuse he would get if he flunked another course. He raises his hand.
> 
> "Yes?"
> 
> "Can you do problem 16?"
> 
> Professor Roketsienski looks at the problem, "Yes. I can do it. Any other questions?"


"_Will_ you do it?"

"No. Will you?"

----------


## YesNo

> "_Will_ you do it?"
> 
> "No. Will you?"


Yes, the student did phrase the question incorrectly. 

However, your version is not bad and I think it could fit in a separate parallel universe (not that such things actually exist).

----------


## YesNo

Howard knows the abuse he would get if he flunked another course. He raises his hand.

"Yes?"

"Can you do problem 16?"

Professor Roketsienski looks at the problem, visibly perplexed, "That's a good problem. You need to work on it harder. Are there any other questions?"

----------


## YesNo

Howard knows the abuse he would get if he flunked another course. He raises his hand.

"Yes?"

"Can you do problem 16?"

Professor Roketsienski looks at the problem, scribbles on the board, erases, scribbles, repeats, then finally steps back, "There!...No!...Something's wrong....Do you see?"

The bell rings.

----------


## YesNo

Howard knows the abuse he would get if he flunked another course. He raises his hand.

"Yes?"

"Can you do problem 16?"

Professor Roketsienski looks at the problem, "Any monkey do dis. Take function...sum it, uh, affer square it...den roof it...plug-n-chug it...observation answer."

----------


## adaminspace

Dog's Life

“Leave it Charlie.” The man called from his back door.
The small dog kept digging, pulling at something buried in the garden.
“LEAVE IT” He shouted angrily “COME HERE.”
The dog reluctantly obeyed leaving something white sticking out of the long grass.
The man sighed and, shutting the dog inside, took a spade to where the dog had been.
It was a femur this time.
“Well you wanted the dog, you b**ch, so don’t blame me.” He said to the bone.

----------


## YesNo

I checked out 81words, adaminspace. It is an interesting site. I almost submitted some of my posts there that I put in this thread, but then I realized those stories had to be exactly 81 words in length. Most of mine are under 50 words. 

That was a nice, dark story about the dog digging up those bones.

----------


## Hwo Thumb

I borrowed this from my entry in one of those "2 sentence horror story" contests.




> The day my brother disappeared, they told me he was dead, and he was never, ever coming back.
> 
> *I really wish they were right.*

----------


## Alemdar

# Brutal life

He zoomed to the western part of town, noticing a man with some garbage, walking to the trash can near the fences. Zooming at the fence, he notices a cracked opening and a zombie staring at the man. The man makes a crucial mistake and gets bitten, brutally.

----------


## YesNo

> Any mushrooms will do. I used death-caps.


When Vladimir had nearly finished the mushroom soup, he asked Sylvia why she wasn't having any.

"I'm not hungry, Vlad. Keep eating."

He did. 

The police found the remaining mushrooms with Vladimir's other drugs. As Sylvia hoped, putting two and two together, they came up with three.

----------


## adaminspace

HaHaHa! I like it

----------


## Hwo Thumb

"What's a bump?"
"You know, when nobody's posting so you say something to put the topic up top again?"
"Oh. I thought it was when you took out a hit on the poster above you."
“Jeez. Adaminspace better watch his back.”

----------


## S.E. Lizard

The mongoloid Russians’ caravan was getting forward and so was the depression. These weird Russians were looking together like a red assembly containing the saddest things in the world. They were carrying their king, the lion. I was so impressed by this group that I fell in the water.

----------


## AUniaoFazAForca

As I stood on top of the tower, I could see the city surrounding me. From above, I was watching over every little thing going on in this massive city. But I did not feel like a giant, bigger than the ginormous, concrete jungle. Instead, I felt very, very small.

----------


## Festus

As the dog ate the feces that had dropped from the back of the cat, the cat swung her sharp claws at him, thinking she needed to defend herself. The dog chased the cat, and came across the mouse that had fallen out of her mouth. The dog stopped and ate it, thinking of it as a delicious post-poop snack.

----------


## YesNo

Deep in his home laboratory, Dr. Roketscienski hesitated, "Should I push the button, prove that I'm right after all, and collapse the known universe?"

He heard the sweet sound of song birds, and then, "Get your arse up here and take out the garbage!"

He pushed the button.

----------


## YesNo

Dr. Roketscienski figured something should have happened when he pressed the quantum eraser button. Why didn't the universal wave function collapse as he predicted? Why didn't the world end?

"What's going on down there?"

"Nothing, sugar."

"Are you trying to collapse the universe again?"

"No, sweetie."

----------


## cacian

> Dr. Roketscienski figured something should have happened when he pressed the quantum eraser button. Why didn't the universal wave function collapse as he predicted? Why didn't the world end?
> 
> "What's going on down there?"
> 
> "Nothing, sugar."
> 
> "Are you trying to collapse the universe again?"
> 
> "No, sweetie."


great little piece here YesNo and loving the name Rocketscienceski haha so funny It made me smile. :Tongue:

----------


## adaminspace

> "What's a bump?"
> "You know, when nobody's posting so you say something to put the topic up top again?"
> "Oh. I thought it was when you took out a hit on the poster above you."
> “Jeez. Adaminspace better watch his back.”


After receiving veiled threats on a public forum, the budding author decided not to post his latest story, but to back off and concentrate instead on his growing cactus collection.
“Just gotta avoid the pricks” he mused.
His masterpiece was thus sacrificed for a trite pun.

----------


## Hwo Thumb

> After receiving veiled threats on a public forum, the budding author decided not to post his latest story, but to back off and concentrate instead on his growing cactus collection.
> “Just gotta avoid the pricks” he mused.
> His masterpiece was thus sacrificed for a trite pun.


Breaking News: Man found dead in home. Reportedly poisoned to death by cyanide-tipped cactus spines. Police suspect the "Cactus Cut Killer," a professional hitman recently made famous for his peculiar style of assassination.

In other news, flower shop “Desert Bloom” driven out of business as demand for cactus plants plummets.

----------


## Zemouli Chahra

She was lost in her ideas. How can she forgive him? isn't it hard to feel love and hatred at once? Why can't she take an independent decision away from him?it's her life.. but still impossible.. how can she hate her father... she said no to the man she wanted to marry...

----------


## Zemouli Chahra

It's my way home... words said are never retrieved... I feel pain whenever I pass by his shop where he stands... his eyes full of mixed hope and anger... but dignity is a powerful barrier.. If only time comes back! If only courage doesn't let me down!

----------


## Clest

> Interesting!
> Okay, here goes . . .
> 
> Once upon a time a king and queen married and lived happily ever after.


What a joke man. it is really laughing. i wanna told you one things that is a business. yes a real business. because you have good IQ. i wanna start it with e-cig.

----------


## Hwo Thumb

> What a joke man. it is really laughing. i wanna told you one things that is a business. yes a real business. because you have good IQ. i wanna start it with e-cig.


...
What?




> Interesting!
> Okay, here goes . . .
> 
> Once upon a time a king and queen married and lived happily ever after.


Once upon a time a king and queen married to satisfy a political demand to show unity between their two countries. They had a son, but since they were actually siblings, their child was born with a horrible birth defect. When the mutilated child grew up, he murdered his father, claimed the throne, and married his own mother.

----------


## Hwo Thumb

I wanna wead moah stowies! BUMP! BUMP!

----------


## adaminspace

Sorry, just got very busy at 81words.net, you can read more stories there. No time for writing here.

----------


## YesNo

After Dr. Roketscienski failed to collapse the universe, he turned to time travel to redeem his credibility.

"I'll show 'em. I'll show 'em all!"

"I'm going out. Make sure the dishes are done by the time I get back."

He chuckled. "Who knows where-when I'll be when she gets back."

----------


## adaminspace

Surely "Who knows WHEN I'll be when she gets back"

----------


## YesNo

> Surely "Who knows WHEN I'll be when she gets back"


Good point. Thanks for reading. I made a change although I like the sound of your version better.

----------


## YesNo

Dr. Roketscienski pressed the time loop button on his Godel universe Einsteinian warp drive. It knocked him out. 

He saw Rome, Greece, the pyramids.

When his wife came home, she yelled, "Wake up!"

"Martha! I'm a genius! I did it!"

"You didn't do the dishes."

"Oh....You're back already, sweetie?"

----------


## YesNo

Sylvia Payninbut asked Martha Roketscienski about her hubby's infamous research. 

"Last year Bob tried to collapse the universe."

Sylvia snorted.

"Now it's time travel."

Snort.

"His classes suck."

Snort.

"He can't get grad students, but--unlike some men we know--he's too preoccupied to think of cheating on me."

----------


## AuntShecky

Sylvia’s husband, Hank Payinbut, came from a long line of Payinbuts. His father Solly was a gambler notorious for welshing on his bets. His grandfather Horace was a horse’s Payinbut. Little is known about Great-Grandpa Calvin, other than the fact that he wasn’t in any way great.

----------


## Dono

"I know it's late," said the funeral director, hoping the tremor in his voice wasn't evident. "But I need the coffins by tomorrow. Thirty. Plain white. Infant size. Caskets..." he felt the color drain from his face and future, and he sighed for want of a sob-- "...will be closed."

----------


## Hwo Thumb

"You fool!" shouted Dr. Evilpants. "You'll kill us all!"
"I won't fall for your tricks, Doctor!" replied Hiro Protagonist, pressing the button labeled, "Do not press."

*Breaking news:* Hallucinating self-proclaimed "vigilante," Hiro Protagonist destroys building, killing self and 13 others.

“Why did the school have a self destruct button?” locals ask.

----------


## cacian

it is cosy when music becomes the atmosphere in a room, one inhabitant, can imagine they are touring a circuit of concerts. all lights are out but the sound, it takes over, all they have to do is close their eyes. upon opening them it quickly comes to an end, the tour, it was brief but the imagination was bountiful. could they trick it to do it again without having to close their eyes ,imagine?
to guesses the mind is a well to do find. to practice it is a mine.

----------


## YesNo

> Sylvias husband, *Hank* Payinbut,


That's a great name for the guy no matter how great his great-grandfather was!

I've continued the story in the thread Calidore started that allows upwards of 100 words: http://www.online-literature.com/for...63#post1252163

----------


## AuntShecky

The only quality Andrea required in her ideal mate was a totally green lifestyle. She thought shed found her dream man when a guy told her that hed just bought an electric car. It was cheap, he explained, but Ill never finish paying for that gignormous extension cord.

----------


## YesNo

Danny wondered why people can't be more like Chicagoans. Why make time-wasting, artsy-fartsy movies like this one he just rented? 

He checked the case. "Who liked this thing?"

_Sundance Film Festival_
"Figures."

_Toronto International Film Festival_
"Stupid Canadians."

_Telluride Film Festival_
"Where the hell is that?"

_Chicago Film Festival_

----------


## Calidore

> Danny wondered why people can't be more like Chicagoans. Why make time-wasting, artsy-fartsy movies like this one he just rented? 
> 
> He checked the case. "Who liked this thing?"
> 
> _Sundance Film Festival_
> "Figures."
> 
> _Toronto International Film Festival_
> "Stupid Canadians."
> ...


Like.

Sadly, we're not totally immune to eye-rolling artsy-fartsy:

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/c...,1139349.story

I think it says a lot about Corgan that the (different) Tribune reporter sent to review the event was ejected because Corgan didn't like this column.

----------


## YesNo

Thanks, Calidore. I wonder if Billy Corgan's banning the reporter was part of the entertainment, or part of the publicity.

----------


## travjob

Eating dinner that night, Phill sat and wondered how much time he'd wasted explaining to other people that, yes, there really _were_ two L's in his name, and it's actually the _first_ L that's silent.

----------


## YesNo

Nice one, trayjob, especially the first silent L.

----------


## DATo

Today I'ne four years ode. Not three no more like asterday. This morning daddy made me get all dresseded up a'cause we was goin to see mommy. I saw her picture. She was on a rock. Daddy says she up in heaven but Bubber says she unner the rock.

----------


## user name

> Today I'ne four years ode. Not three no more like asterday. This morning daddy made me get all dresseded up a'cause we was goin to see mommy. I saw her picture. She was on a rock. Daddy says she up in heaven but Bubber says she unner the rock.


Cut and pasted to your other club.

----------


## user name

> Today I'ne four years ode. Not three no more like asterday. This morning daddy made me get all dresseded up a'cause we was goin to see mommy. I saw her picture. She was on a rock. Daddy says she up in heaven but Bubber says she unner the rock.


Arcadia at Soldaten said, "Do you pay by the word for Ink"?

----------


## user name

> Today I'ne four years ode. Not three no more like asterday. This morning daddy made me get all dresseded up a'cause we was goin to see mommy. I saw her picture. She was on a rock. Daddy says she up in heaven but Bubber says she unner the rock.



B.F.T. "It throws up more questions than it answers, are you going to write the whole thing, is this an outline"? From SDP

----------


## Antix

Last night I dreamed I was a planet that lived alongside infinity. After a refreshing sleep, I answered phones all day long.

----------


## colb2

TOMORROW
As the sun disappeared I frantically ran towards it chasing the day I did not want to lose. As it eluded me I couldn't help wondering if tomorrow would be as accepting. As my fears amounted I finally understood that the day was never mine to begin with.

----------


## R.F. Schiller

Albert lived a very happy life working as an artist with two wonderful German Shepherds to welcome him home every night. Then he got married.

----------


## colb2

ALWAYS
The weak are always failing, while children are always learning. Hate is always forming, while love is always blooming. Judges are always punishing, while churches are always baptizing. The end is always coming, while life's are always beginning.

----------


## DATo

Mother Sea was angry for we had taken much from her. She sent her son, Tsunami, to our port town to find and return what had been taken. Tsunami looked everywhere but could not find his mother's treasure. And so he then returned to her at long last ... with ours.

----------


## Bruno Smith

"Write with a bright palate, and paint so they recognize, something.", I thought about that.

After awhile, I replied, "If I could lend you the use of my hands, if I could step away and be at peace, I would."

But we both knew we were in this together. (49 words)

----------


## jkchan

Two identical pills. One must be taken. One would send me to a living hell. The other, I would continue with my normal life. I took one at random. I was now sat at my desk at work. So what pill had I taken exactly?

----------


## L.M. The Third

They only serve two pancakes each; there can't be heaping stacks lest many non-members accompany their moms to brunch. The pastor’s speech dog-paddles and never reaches shore: the multitudinous breasts of Diana of the Ephesians, “men are always called bulls”. On the way home, dissecting between “women“ and “sin“, she pinches a nerve.

(53 words  :Sad:  )

----------


## YesNo

Roberto approaches Patricia. He shows her his phone with the newly downloaded "Generate a Love Poem for Your Girl Friend" mobile app and presses "Start".

Patricia pats her hands, then presses "Start" on her newly downloaded "Generate a Prose Response to Your Boy Friend's Generated Poetry" mobile app.

----------


## LaughGiraffe

He is a professional drinker, payed in dulled edges and white noise that keep him just sane, that allow him to survive every long minute of each day. In a way that was only tragic if he stared at it too long, Sean made a living off of his alcoholism.

----------


## RMDuChene

After the rolling pin caved in the back of his skull, the plate of 'disgusting' apple pie fell from his hand as he slumped to the floor.

----------


## diamondpotatoes

It fell to the ground with a wet plop; much to the amusement of the hooded figure. He laughed as he reflected on how he had died centuries ago. Yet here he was conqueror of this fortress, infection of its people. He drank the blood of his victims.

----------


## YesNo

"What's Robert telling those kids, Martha?"

By the swing set, they could hear Robert's voice rise, "...and then there was a BIG BANG!"

"Oh. He's telling them his version of the creation of the universe."

When the kids settled, he leaned in toward them and whispered, "And God said, 'Oops.'"

----------


## YesNo

Kathy's six-year-old Billy sat by her. She whispered, "What was that crazy Dr. Roqetscientski telling you by the swing set?"

Billy shook his head and giggled.

"You can tell me."

Billy refused.

"Whisper it in my ear."

Billy spoke into her ear, "He said God pooped out the universe."

----------


## YesNo

"Robert Roqetscienski told your son that God pooped out the universe."

"No! Even Robert's not that stupid. Billy probably misunderstood."

"You need to talk to your son." Kathy told her husband.

"Hell, I don't know how it started."

Before bed, Billy's father reasoned, "It might have been only a fart."

----------


## joseph engraver

It was Andrew, the corrupter of children that found him in the horses stall, the imprint of a horseshoe on the side of his face; I was there to see his bloody body when Andrew carried my friend Sammy into the kitchen. That is when I came to hate God.

----------


## Sir Guyon

Fifty words or less
and something to be said? 
That is what poems are for.

----------


## cacian

one day a man to outdo the cactus decided to grew very tall. but he could not see the cactus.
so the cactus decided his turn to grow very high but it could not see the man.
they both decided to grow tall. they could not see each other.
they grew small they still could not see each other. 
the end was they decided to go their different ways to never cross each other. they simply could not get on.

----------


## engineer1984

Okay, this is a poem. But I like the idea and had to give it a try!

Elbow bent and resting on the desk
Legs crossed at the ankles
Fingers flip through a book
Head on hand and the eyes are glazed
If this is work then who would want it?
But when she’s in her own world she’s the most beautiful
(45)

----------


## engineer1984

So love conquers all?
That is what they say
But I have love and I’m still all alone
My kitchen floor still isn’t finished
And my car’s brakes still aren’t working
So why is this love just taking his time?
Hurry up and get me out of here!

(48)

Sorry, another poem : )

----------


## engineer1984

Okay, tried a story. Not very good, but okay? Here it is:

Sweat beaded on his body and his face grew red. Should he start with her name? Talk about the weather or maybe this party? Clumsiness in one.. two.. three. 

“Great, another guy who thinks that just because I’m hot I’m ready to mingle” she thinks, catching his eye.

(48)

----------


## engineer1984

> He is a professional drinker, payed in dulled edges and white noise that keep him just sane, that allow him to survive every long minute of each day. In a way that was only tragic if he stared at it too long, Sean made a living off of his alcoholism.


Good job. I like this a lot.

----------


## YALASH

Electricity was off. They took stairs, began long flight, telling stories to each other. First the wife mentioned about her busy day, it ended at 21 st storey. Still they had one more floor. Then husband narrated a short story, 'I just noticed, I have forgotten keys in car.' 

[49 words]

----------


## YesNo

“I never cheated on you before. I won’t tease Tom ever again.”

“Hey! It’s alright. You’re too old to get knocked up and I’m too old to chase fellas off you.”

“You sure chased off Tom fast enough.”

“I only hope the kids are mine.”

“Yeah. Me, too.”
------------------------------------------------------------------

Thoughts occurring after reading the "Feminist criticism of sex scenes" thread: http://www.online-literature.com/for...-of-sex-scenes

----------


## Calidore

Today we all got together and celebrated Max's 100th birthday. As always, everyone had a nice time, and he seemed to enjoy the attention, compliments, and gifts. And, as always, the elephant in the room went unspoken: dogs really aren't supposed to live this long.

----------


## YesNo

Nice one, Calidore!

----------


## Calidore

Thanks very much, YesNo.

----------


## MANICHAEAN

“Take me as I am, or watch me as I go.” 

She said this softly, while looking into tired eyes that were restrained; yet still encapsulated a hint of compassion from earlier times.

Outside, the fog hung over Edwards Square and droplets disseminated over the silent visage outside the window.

----------


## fajfall

Heart drumming, Adam prays. He flings the door open and shut. Coast is clear, noone's there. Re-open, fling door shut, and hasten down the stairs. Leave this party forthwith. Pity whoever enters next, discovering the broken toilet brimming with Adam's extension.

Sue enters.

(39 words)

----------


## JacobBenAvraham

HE keeps the wind in his hand
HE made appear the dry land
HE made in his image a perfect man
HE cried when man went bad
HE came himself to make things right
HE came to draw us by HIS side.
HE is God

45 words tell a story

----------


## YesNo

I am glad this thread is picking up again. Now to try to think of something to say in fifty words or less.

----------


## Danik 2016

He came, saw and got stuck in the mire.
And every one else went on as usual.

----------


## YesNo

The farmhouse rests on a flat, grain-growing, dusty, wonderful world. I am three. Outside I want to meet the dog who guards the farm.

Then I am on the ground. Someone says they will shoot that dog. Another stitches my eyebrow and cheek. I did not mean to frighten him.

----------


## PaperPancakes

Behind the glass, the girl greeted the man.
“Hello, my name is Eve.”
“Hello, Eve” the man replied. “My name is Dr. Adams. I was invited to meet with you. I heard that you were a very special girl.”
“Yes, I can think, so I am,” the robot replied.

----------


## george c

Hi, all..... New here. 

50 words.

“Captain Jones, welcome aboard flight 624. We’ll cruise at 35,000. Hope we don’t have turbulence, that stuff really scares me. If lucky, we’ll be in Chicago in a couple of hours. Oh! Co-pilot informed me we’re scheduled for NY. I always get them confused. Relax, the drinks are on us.”

----------


## YesNo

Nice stories, PaperPancakes and george c, and welcome! Nothing like the pilot giving the impression of incompetence. I sometimes wonder if what I do is think.

----------


## Danik 2016

> The farmhouse rests on a flat, grain-growing, dusty, wonderful world. I am three. Outside I want to meet the dog who guards the farm.
> 
> Then I am on the ground. Someone says they will shoot that dog. Another stitches my eyebrow and cheek. I did not mean to frighten him.


This story haunted me a bit, so I didn´t know what to say. If it is a real story I hope the dog wasn´t shot and the child grew up without dog trauma.

----------


## Danik 2016

> Hi, all..... New here. 
> 
> 50 words.
> 
> “Captain Jones, welcome aboard flight 624. We’ll cruise at 35,000. Hope we don’t have turbulence, that stuff really scares me. If lucky, we’ll be in Chicago in a couple of hours. Oh! Co-pilot informed me we’re scheduled for NY. I always get them confused. Relax, the drinks are on us.”


Good story!(But I hope you aren´t a pilot!)

----------


## YesNo

> This story haunted me a bit, so I didn´t know what to say. If it is a real story I hope the dog wasn´t shot and the child grew up without dog trauma.


It's a real story. I had two scars on my face as I was growing up from the incident, one over the eyebrow and one on my lower cheek. They are still there, but I accumulated more over the years and the waves of age have made them inconspicuous. I don't know what happened to the dog, but my main memory was concern for him. I still like dogs. No trauma.

----------


## Danik 2016

> It's a real story. I had two scars on my face as I was growing up from the incident, one over the eyebrow and one on my lower cheek. They are still there, but I accumulated more over the years and the waves of age have made them inconspicuous. I don't know what happened to the dog, but my main memory was concern for him. I still like dogs. No trauma.


I thougth so. Anyway your reaction was admirable. Usually kids that suffer that kind of accident get scared of dogs for the rest of their lives.

----------


## PoeticPassions

The Earth was long gone by the time they appeared. They had no knowledge of the Earths previous existence, or of the existence of different worlds. They felt important and unique in the timelessness of the universe. And, in their loneliness, they invented God.

----------


## george c

Had their ups and downs, but seemed to make the relationship work.
Lately, she didnt seem herself. Asked her about it, she had no response.
One morning she was gone. What had he done, he wondered? 
Phone rang. Hello.
Have your puppy. Luckily, your phone number was on her collar.

50 words....

Regards,

George

----------


## YesNo

Before this moon will rise the sun must set. I wait alone upon the beach except for strangers waiting for it, too.

And then we see its fresh, faint light. It lifts above the oceans noisy waves. I watch until Im sure its safely high enough to journey on alone.

----------


## Danik 2016

*The cheese moon*
Once the moon was a big cheese. The people living on it had food in abundance. They lived in the big caves of the moon. Soon they quarreled about the food. The angry moon changed into a dry land. And they all died of want.

----------


## george c

In a coma, doubtful he’d regain consciousness.
Family worked in shifts to be by his side in case he awoke.
He did.
“Tell me what’s new in the country,” he said.
“Trump is president-elect and Palin considered for VA secretary,” his brother, said.
“Please, put me back in a coma!”


50 words....

Regards,

George

----------


## YesNo

By 2050, after thirty years of deep global recession, the markets bottomed. All countries had declared bankruptcy. The European Union and the United States had divided into twenty-seven independent sectors. 

On May 9th, the Chicago Sector suffered a nuclear strike. It surrendered. To make sure, the Coast Sector struck again.

----------


## YesNo

During the bull phase people worried about black holes, dark matter, alien invasions, simulations, parallel universes, robots taking over, meteor strikes, and how to get to Mars when no one had yet gone to the Moon.

Hit by the bear, people realized all that was asinine. Now we just worry.

----------


## george c

Danik. Nope, not a pilot, though many years ago I did take lessons and solo. No, I haven't flown in, well...35 years or so. Also, don't like heights.

Here's another story.


Squirrels, preparing for winter. Sam and Sallie dragging in insulation, Sam hauling up acorns. Occasionally, he’d come up huffing and puffing with a can of beanie-weenies.
At the base of the tree with a brown bag, Sam yelled, “Throw the rope. For you, Sallie.”
“Holy cow, watermelon vodka! My favorite.”


50 words....

Regards,

George

----------


## YesNo

There's nothing like getting another species' opinion on watermelon vodka, george c.  :Smile: 


-------------------------

Dr. Juan Palitis flipped a nickel. It dropped onto the table: heads or tails? He was demonstrating statistics to female nurses, re-certifying their licenses, showing them how to be rational like he was and not believe in New Age spiritualist junk.

Heads.

Tails.

Bounce. The coin landed on its edge.

----------


## george c

YesNo, speaking of New Age....

“Your life is in shambles.”
“I know.”
“You use astrology, psychics, crystals, Feng Shui, Bach Flowers, aromatherapy, spiritual healers, angels, no telling what else.”
“What do you think I should do?”
“For once, try using a real counselor to help you?”
“Hmm.”
“Well?”
“Think I’ll get my crystals cleansed and recharged.”

50 words....

Regards,

George

----------


## YesNo

Now that you mentioned it, george c, I probably need to get my crystals recharged. 

-----------------------------

She moved the pendulum over a picture of a human body. It circled near the chest area. You have a strong heart chakra. Thats exceptionally rare.

His girlfriend later asked, Did my psychic straighten you out like I said she would?

No way! He always knew that about his heart.

----------


## YesNo

Yesterday the last human editor of a literary magazine of any value was replaced by a robot. 

All quality texts now come from AI authors with results beyond belief. Billions upon billions of young, avid pseudo-humans want to buy more.

The meat-bodied human population has officially lost our literary race.

----------


## Grit

> Yesterday the last human editor of a literary magazine of any value was replaced by a robot. 
> 
> All quality texts now come from AI authors with results beyond belief. Billions upon billions of young, avid pseudo-humans want to buy more.
> 
> The meat-bodied human population has officially lost our literary race.


This really short story achieves a lot considering the length. The tone is profoundly sad and the perspective is modern. I can see the truth in your words and relate as a writer. The first line hit me like a lightning bolt. I love literature and books. The third line is clever with a double meaning. Thanks for sharing YesNo.

----------


## YesNo

Thanks, Grit! I was shown a link a few days ago about how an AI computer wrote a book that got to the second rung in some literary contest. That may or may not be easy to do, but I felt depressed after reading that. Maybe writing books is like playing chess? Or maybe not.

----------


## PoeticPassions

"Love is for the weak, love is for the weak," she kept repeating to herself. 
He walked into the room, and all rational thoughts dissipated. 
"I've missed you," she said.
He stared at her, moving a bit closer, and said, "I just don't feel the same way."

----------


## ralphboats

star
smart approached river foot hurting held his bible said to himself he fortunate to be alive 
tired in head man approached city foot better bible back by river he fragile 
essence the city paul needed new text he asked man to offer room man offered room good bed new text

----------


## Grit

> Thanks, Grit! I was shown a link a few days ago about how an AI computer wrote a book that got to the second rung in some literary contest. That may or may not be easy to do, but I felt depressed after reading that. Maybe writing books is like playing chess? Or maybe not.


I have heard the idea as well, I have a 'wait and see' approach to the actualization. Hopefully they don't take the humanity out of writing until I'm dead lol.

----------


## ralphboats

star with some words removed

smart approached river foot hurting held bible to himself he fortunate to be alive 
tired head man approached city foot better bible back river he fragile 
essence city needed new text asked offer room offered room good bed new text

----------


## Danik 2016

*Idle story in fifty words*
Actually in forty-five because five were spent on the title. Well, to be short, there was this mouse in the cupboard. I didn´t know what to do with it so I added another mouse for company. They added more mice to the story.
The end

----------


## YesNo

Nice story, Danik! Interesting and humorous. And almost half of the words were spent telling us about the story rather than telling the story.

----------


## Danik 2016

Thanks, Yes/No. That was the idea. It´sactually more a joke than a story. And a way of reviving the thread.
There are two or three threads of 50 words stories.

----------


## YesNo

Would you watch a movie about a dysfunctional couple who are vampires who save the world by eating all....?

No.

Why not?

Its stupid.

Its a comedy.

Really?

Well, its a dark comedy. It won prizes at all the film festivals. It got thumbs-up everywhere.

Would you watch it?

No.

----------


## Danik 2016

Lol!I specially loved the title. The imaginary friend is somewhat tasked. :Biggrin:

----------


## YesNo

I'm glad you liked it, Danik! There's nothing like bringing an imaginary friend to the shrink. Two people get treated for the price of one.

----------


## Done

Somewhere some people had a problem. 
That problem wasn't avoidable so they went 
right on and found a way that they could 
rid themselves of that problem. They won 
over perilous odds while they learned a lot 
about life. Solving that problem made them 
stronger, happier and heroes with friends.

----------


## YesNo

Welcome, Done!

----------


## Danik 2016

Welcome, Done.

----------

